# 2011 SELA gathering Oct 28,29 and 30



## alblancher

I am pleased to announce October 28, 29 and 30 as the dates for the second annual Southeast Louisiana gathering.   We will be at my farm again this year so there will be plenty of camper room and shady spots for tents.   Hotels are available in nearby Franklinton and Angie.

  

We are still planning but Friday night will be a Cajun night with Eman’s Pastalya and Sheri might put together some fried oyster and shrimp poboys.   If we can get Dickie to catch a few fish we’ll have Redfish on the half shell and I’m hoping a little alligator meat finds it’s way into a cast iron pot somewhere.

  

The smokehouse will be going so if you want to pecan smoke some bacon or cheese, bring it along.   We’ll do a taste test for you!   

  

We’ll make some of ShooterRick’s sage breakfast sausage and maybe stuff some Andouie.

  

It wouldn’t be a SMF event if we didn’t have ABTs, butts and briskeys but Bob can be pretty creative so we have to wait and see what he comes up with.

  

If you can get down early we are an easy drive from the French Quarter, Plantation Home tours and the Gulf Coast casinos.   Liz is working on a list of places to visit while in the area.

  

Hope to see you, come on down and cook for us, eat with us.   Pm me or add to this thread if you have any questions.

  

C’est si bon

  

Al


----------



## pineywoods

I'm sure this will be another great event.


----------



## rbranstner

Ok I'm jealous again. We need to get an event like this one and the Florida one up north in the midwest. I'm sure you guys will have a great time.


----------



## desertlites

Is a little early now Al but you can bet I will put my home time in for this.No problem getting the truck in?


----------



## fife

Wish I could make it but will not have time to take off work.


----------



## alblancher

Sorry to hear that Fife,  maybe next year but I hope your boss gives you the "employee of the year award" and an extra couple of days off!

Desertlites  I'm sure we can work something out.  We may need to keep your truck in front of the property because of the treeline  but Dickie brought a big 5th wheel in last year without a problem so you should be ok.  Look forward to you coming.

Al


----------



## roller

I hope that I can make it !!!!!


----------



## eman

Al,

 Got a few folks from one of my fishing sites who also smoke that are showing some intrest in attending.

I have started contacting a few places about some donations for door prizes as i think that was a nice touch at Jerrys.


----------



## fpnmf

Yaaaa!!!!

We will be there!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Man Craig you sure moved to the right place!


----------



## smarco67

I live in Franklinton and I would love to attend. Please give details as to how to get an invite. this would be agreat follow up to fair week.


----------



## alblancher

Craig,  we look forward to having you!

Smarco67   I'm around Hackley so I'm in your backyard.   Keep checking this thread and when we get a bit closer I'll post a notice to pm you the directions but you ought to be able to find us just by following the smell of the smoke


----------



## raptor700

Gonna check my calender, If at all possible i'll be there.


----------



## boykjo

Count me in.............


----------



## eman

Glad to see some intrest in this years gathering.  i hope to double the attendance from last year.

 Going to change up the menu for cajun night on Fri night  so all our non cajun folks get a taste of something new.


----------



## alblancher

Just want to bump this so everyone has a chance to see it.  We'll have more information as we get closer but mark your calendars and schedule your vacation time to come on down and visit with us.  You can pm either me, Eman or ShooterRick.


----------



## so ms smoker

Yesterday i found a mention of a 2011  SELA gathering in Slidell, LA. in october. This is music to my taste buds as I could not attend the publicized NFL event. Being a newbie to smoking meat, I look forward to meeting some 'old hands' and getting some up close and personal learning of the art! Not to mention meeting some great folks. Please keep me updated on the details and how I can help. Mike.


----------



## alblancher

Great to hear from you Mike,

This is the second time around with this event and all I can say is that ShooterRick, Eman and I are committed to making it bigger and even better then last year.  

If I remember correctly we spent a lot of time sitting in the shade wishing we hadn't eaten so much.

Bob and Rick are still putting together a menu but I am pretty sure you'll have ample opportunity to get your hands greasy and put away some great food.

If there are any requests for demos or food now is the time to mention it.   

I'm pretty sure I'll be cold smoking some bacon and maybe even stuffing some sausage.  Bob will be doing Cajun Friday and Rick will knocking out some brisket and pork, there again if there is anything you would like to learn how to do, mention it, if we don't know how to do it someone else attending will!  If there is anything you would like to do with us bring it along, we'll find smoker space for you.

Al


----------



## eman

I think i have decided on a menu for cajun night on Fri .

 I am allways open for suggestions .

 Since i have done gumbo for the last 2 gatherings i believe it's time for a change.

 Fri nights menu as of now is. Fried oyster poboys on some good New Orleans french bread,dressed w/ lettuce and tomatoe w/ some of my home made tarter sauce.

Also will cook a chicken ,sausage and pork pastalaya, garlic toast and a green salad

 (pastalaya is the same as jambalaya but uses pasta instead of rice)


----------



## so ms smoker

Sounds like it will be a great time!  I am really interested in learning more about sausage making. I have tried a few things with the primative equipment I have, and it is OK, but not GOOD. My wife and friends say I make the best PP they have had but anything can stand improvement. I'm always looking to learn. I will think of something to add to the smoker and let you know soon.  Mike


----------



## shooterrick

Well I will be doing injected and rubbed Pork Butt, Brisket, and I am looking into a surprise that if it works out will sure peak some interest.  Let ya all know more details as we get closer to time.  I know I have been out of touch but much is going on.  Nothing bad just very buisy.  Looking forward to the event.


----------



## desertlites

I had asked elsewhere but don't see it as to whether I can bobtail into there Al.I would assume if there's room for RV's.


----------



## alblancher

I thought I replied on the other SELA thread that we had a fifth wheel trailer brought in last year without a problem.  Is it safe to assume that you can follow a 12ft high fifth wheel?

About half way back I have an area of the driveway that kind of meanders through some overgrown trees (nice and private) so worse case scenario is that you would have to park in front of the tree line.  I have 20 acres and no neighbors, I am pretty sure I can find a nice place for you to park.  Looking forward to see you again.

Wahhhhoooooooo  Shooter's doing his pork butt.  Hope its as good as last years!


----------



## alblancher

I was going say that you could park by the pond but if we don't get some rain this summer we won't have a pond.


----------



## shooterrick

It should be noted in this thread the Event Dates are Oct. 28-29-30.  Ya all are welcome!


----------



## desertlites

Al my truck measures over 13 ft. I will chew on it a while, there's time for an alternate plan.


----------



## alblancher

Really shouldn't be a problem, don't go through to much trouble to swap out trucks or anything.     The farmhouse and smoking area is lower left by the turnaround driveway.


----------



## Bearcarver

Beautiful lot there Al !!!

You guys should all have a great time!!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

Nice place Al!!

 Looking forward to being there...

  Craig


----------



## alblancher

Good deal Craig!   It will nice to see you again. 

Thanks for the shout out Bear,  This is an old Google Earth picture, there have been a couple of changes.  The old shipping containers center right are gone, the old farmhouse center right is being torn down and I have a bunch of new pecan trees planted lower right.  Hopefully I'll have a tractor shed built so we can smoke under cover.  Talk to the wifey about taking a little mini vacation.  Fly into New Orleans and one of us will be there to pick you up.  My wife works about 20 minutes from the airport.


----------



## Bearcarver

alblancher said:


> Good deal Craig!   It will nice to see you again.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out Bear,  This is an old Google Earth picture, there have been a couple of changes.  The old shipping containers center right are gone, the old farmhouse center right is being torn down and I have a bunch of new pecan trees planted lower right.  Hopefully I'll have a tractor shed built so we can smoke under cover.  Talk to the wifey about taking a little mini vacation.  Fly into New Orleans and one of us will be there to pick you up.  My wife works about 20 minutes from the airport.


Thanks a lot for the invite Al, but at the current time I don't travel well.

Bear


----------



## alblancher

Well if anything changes Bear you are welcome and we will help any way we can to make it easier for you.

Al


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks like you guys have a nice place to get together, wish I was closer...


----------



## SmokinAl

Man I wish I had a nice big RV, and a few extra bucks, so I could just travel to these gatherings & hang out for a couple of days with all you guys. I'd even go pick up Bear & bring him down.


----------



## mballi3011

After all the god things that I heard form everyone about last years Gathering I will be there but have you made a decsion on the dates I only have one other thing going on but it's August 20th so any other times I'll be there. Maybe I'll look at your heading an see that it's in October maybe. DAAAAAaaa

Wantta be member of the Who Dat Nation


----------



## kanielb1

Subscribed


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds like it's gonna be a good time again this year


----------



## alblancher

I asked Pineywoods to merge the two active threads and I changed the title to make the date easier to find (just for you Mark!).  Hope this doesn't confuse things but it's better to merge them now while we are still pretty far out then to wait.  Hope it doesn't mess up anyone's subscription notices.

Al


----------



## shooterrick

Ok here is my surprise.  If all goes as planned I will not only be smoking pork, brisket, but also a* Buffalo *roast of some sort.  Should not be a big problem but if anyone knows of where to obtain local I won't have to ship that bad boy in!  LOL


----------



## fpnmf

Hey Rick!!

 I did a little poking around and found a fairly cool site that has listings of buffalo ranches in different states..

 The ranches don't have sites in La tho, Just towns or counties..

http://www.eatbisonmeat.com/webapp/GetPage?pid=28  

 Have a great day!!

    Craig


----------



## eman

Let me do a lil looking for ya Rick. I bet i can find it locally.


----------



## shooterrick

Go for it Bob!  LOL.  Let me know what ya find. Thanks


----------



## alblancher

I noticed many of us are reluctant to use new spices, cures and rubs because of their costs and shipping expense.

Let me know what you would like to try and if we get a couple of people to share I can order and then just split at the gathering.  I have a couple of pounds of Cure 2 and Cure 1 already if anyone wants to take home a sample.

Spices are pretty expensive when you buy in small quantities but if you buy in bulk the cost per ounce goes down dramatically.  I have a decent scale and some zip locks so it wouldn't be a problem sharing.  If you have any suggestions on what to order please let me know. I'll look around and try and get a good idea of how much money could be saved by having one large order and shipment.


----------



## eman

Sounds  like a good idea Al.

Rick , Whole Foods in B.R. has some cuts of buffalo in stock and will see if they can order any cut we want.

They stock chucks,  whole ribeyes,  shoulder clods . i didn't get prices .But i did find out they order from rocky mountain in Colorado.


----------



## roller

Those are in North Louisiana one N.E. and the other N.W...Also Louisiana does not have county`s it has Parishes.  The only state that does.


----------



## eman

Roller said:


> Those are in North Louisiana one N.E. and the other N.W...Also Louisiana does not have county`s it has Parishes.  The only state that does.


HUH


----------



## eman

Checked w whole foods and the chuck is $8.99 \ lb  . Shoulder Clod is $9.99 lb

All of it is VERY lean.


----------



## fpnmf

eman said:


> HUH


I think he was referring to my post on page 2 about the search I did for buffalo meat...

  Craig


----------



## alblancher

OK  4 1/2 months out.  Time to ask for vacation time and you know, it may be time to change the oil in your truck, just saying.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We look forward to having you come up for a visit and sharing a good time with us.  Looks like the game of the week will be Florida and Georgia on Saturday afternoon. 

A local company is currently installing Internet service in the area.  They have taken over a microwave tower and will deliver Internet by radio waves.  It is slower then DSL, about 1/2  meg down and 1/4 meg upload but at least its available.  I am trying to wait for WildBlue, it will be a lot faster but their satellite has been delayed and no turn on date has been set.  Main thing is that we should have some sort of Internet access so we will be able to post some action pics this year!

Get in touch with either Eman, ShooterRick or me for directions and more information.  If anyone is interested in spending an extra day or two either visiting New Orleans or the Gulf Coast let us know we can send you in the right direction for things to see and places to eat.

Al


----------



## alblancher

Eman and ShooterRick

We are installing HughesNet at the farm Friday.  They have a special rate because of the rural investment act and the speeds are better then the new radio based services just made available.  I'll let you know this weekend if we have Internet at the site.  Now the board will never get away from me,  you know interneting at the house, interneting at the farm, interneting on the road with Liz's  Iphone.  Now if I could just get really reliable cell service.

Rick,  do you need firewood for the gathering.  All the rain we have had the last couple of days I decided to move the pecan undercover and go ahead and split it.  We'll have 4 months for the splits to finish drying.  Let me know if you need me to split some for you.

I am planning on going to Eunice a couple of weeks before the gathering to try and find some Hogzilla style green bacon at the Eunice Superette.  They are the local slaughter house and butcher their own pigs. They always have an interesting meat counter.   Do you already have the meat lined up or are you interested in making a visit to Eunice?  How about smoked stuffed ponce?  How about a half or quarter?   I'll also be passing by Targil butcher supply in Opelousas.  They have all the cures, mixes and tools used by the butcher shops and Cajun restaurants.  I plan on having extra spices and cures at the event so I want to check their bulk prices.  Maybe they'll accept the tax number for my business and we can order wholesale? 

Bob,  did McKenzie say anything about renting a couple of trailers for the weekend.  I would think he wouldn't be interested but we never know.  You are a better talker then I am but if you are not able to get with him or if he is hesitant let me know and I drive by and visit with him and his wife for a little while.  They are less then 10 miles from the farm and usually have a bunch of small, used trailers in the yard.

If I can get the tractor shed and new bedroom finished in all this heat Liz and I will probably take a little backpacking vacation to the Rockies at the end of September.  Go see the Aspens change color.  Still in the planning stages but I would like to finalize anything still up in the air so that the vacation doesn't interfere.

I hope to pick up my honeybees this weekend.  I'll place the new hives by the old farm house so they won't be in the way but if someone has never seen an open bee hive it may be interesting.  I have a spare suit and veil.

Al


----------



## shooterrick

If we can have some pecan in say 15 inch lengths split for the gatering my Lang would appreciate it much.  Also,  I would like to find a Buffalo Brisket which I will season and do a blanket of bacon over to help with the leanness of the meat.  I will also do a butt, and brisket.  There should be room on my Lang for other things if needed.

Rick


----------



## alblancher

Well, dad gummit Rick.  Better get the Elmer's glue all cause I cut them logs about 10 -12 inches long.  I am sure the smaller splits will work just fine for you.  I'll split enough for both your 48 and my 36 plus what I need for the smokehouse.    You know if I get to go to Colorado for vacation do you thing I can get that buffalo brisket at a better price?  Maybe I'll do a search for butchers up there and see what they sell it for. 

We need to start getting some of those young guys to come to the gathering,     and teach them how to swing a maul and axe!


----------



## alblancher

Rick,

I found a butcher in Denver.  Don't know how these prices relate to what Eman found but if I'm up there with the truck I can bring an extra ice chest and pass through Denver on the way home. 

*BUFFALO*
STEAK

T-bone…………..14.99
Sirloin…………….10.69
Tip Sirloin………..7.99
New York ……….14.99
Rib Eye…………..14.99
Tenderloin fillet….18.99

ROAST

Chuck pot…………5.69
Rump……………...5.89
Tip sirloin…………5.89
Stew meat…………5.89
Short ribs………….4.69
BBQ ribs………….4.69
Ground……………5.99
Patties…2 lb pkg…11.99ea.
                 5 lb box...29.95ea.
Meatloaf…………..5.99
Liver………………1.99


----------



## shooterrick

Those prices seem very good to the 8 or 9 bucks a pound for roasts.  I think a Chuck would do fine if a brisket is not available if you think you can get one.  I will reimburse you for it and will pick up a butt and beef brisket flat on my end when time.  I am pretty sure Ruby will attend again also.  Will keep in touch.


alblancher said:


> Rick,
> 
> I found a butcher in Denver.  Don't know how these prices relate to what Eman found but if I'm up there with the truck I can bring an extra ice chest and pass through Denver on the way home.
> 
> *BUFFALO*
> STEAK
> 
> T-bone…………..14.99
> Sirloin…………….10.69
> Tip Sirloin………..7.99
> New York ……….14.99
> Rib Eye…………..14.99
> Tenderloin fillet….18.99
> 
> ROAST
> 
> Chuck pot…………5.69
> Rump……………...5.89
> Tip sirloin…………5.89
> Stew meat…………5.89
> Short ribs………….4.69
> BBQ ribs………….4.69
> Ground……………5.99
> Patties…2 lb pkg…11.99ea.
> 5 lb box...29.95ea.
> Meatloaf…………..5.99
> Liver………………1.99


----------



## bobdog46

I have checked my calender and I should be able to attend this shindig !! Sounds like a good time and close to home.  I will try to get some alligator meat to make some smoked sausage. Not sure how much I will be able to get but should have enough for at least some sampling.


----------



## shooterrick

Great deal!  Love to have ya.  Are you bringing anyone with you?


----------



## alblancher

Rick,

Glad Ruby has decided to come, I'm also excited about meeting some of the members that live in the area.  Really shouldn't be a problem for anyone within a couple of hours to come up and enjoy some great food.  

Looks like the Colorado trip is off for now.  Liz has a convention the week before we where planning on leaving and I don't think we can swing that much time away from the house.  We should still keep our eyes out for some Buffalo meat or maybe place a special order with one of the local packers.

Just wanted to touch base, I'm still planning a trip to Eunice to see about doing something special with some misc pig parts.  

Would you be interested in or able to putt a half of pig on your 48?  How big a half can the 48 handle?  If I special order I may be able to get a young pig that will fit your smoker.  We can do the brisket and other stuff on my 36   I'm hopping to have a pretty good turnout and a small half probably wouldn't be wasted.  We could always make the final decision as we get closer but when I talk to the butcher I'll need some idea of size.

Al


----------



## shooterrick

Well Al without a head figure about 46 inches in length and 70-80 lbs max.  On the pig that is.  I have not done a whole or half pig yet but have a good idea how it should go.  Same seasons as my butts, after olive oil rub down and foil the thin leg areas to keep from burning to dark.  Time wise I would allow at least 12-14 hrs until probes done in the hams and butt sectioms to at least 175 F.  I think.

Maybe go to 200 F.  I will do some searching.

Rick


----------



## shooterrick

Hey g uys.  Met an older gentleman tonight that has lived and traveled a remarkable life.  He is coming over next week to meet and will join SMF.  His plan is to bring a motorhome and attend the gathering.  I think he will be a great story teller!   Al,  I am still planning on the Buffalo so let me know as soon as possible about the half hog you mentioned so I can do some research before I cook that thing.  LOL

Rick


----------



## alblancher

If you prefer to do the buffalo I'm real good with that.  Just thought I would throw another option out but you the man when it comes to Saturday's menu.  I don't have any real schedule to drive to Eunice but I would like to get over there before the gathering.

Between your new friend and Bob I can only imagine the lying, I mean story telling, going on


----------



## shooterrick

Well lets do the Buffalo.  That with Butt and Brisket once we have a more firm attendance figure should work well.  May toss in some hot wings on your Lang also?


----------



## eman

All the AG grocers have butts for .99 lb this weekend . Got 6 for the freezer today.

 sale runs thru sunday.


----------



## alblancher

Sure wish they would do that down this way,  I'd load up, plenty ot empty freezer space right now so I guess that means "Time to start the Lang"

I'll probably do a smoke Wed or Thursday depending on work.   With all the rain I can't work on the tractor shed so no telling how bad everything will be warped up with 10 straight days of rain down here.  No rain or constant rain, no inbetween.


----------



## eman

I know its late Al but leblancs in Hammond is running this sale


----------



## alblancher

Shooter,  Eman

They're back.  Getting some turf torn up around the pecan trees on the new property pretty regular now.  I guess all this rain is making their presence more noticeable. 

I checked the regs again and it appears that there is a new caveat to the night time hunt allowing you to use center-fire rifles at night with a permit from the district office.   I don't know what's required to get the permit but I do think we will have better success at night.  If I bought a gun it would be a lever action chambered for 30-30 Winchester.  It looks like I can get a heavy, slow round for this caliber so I don't have to worry about taking out a neighbor.    I wonder if the rifle round has anything to do with the permit.   I'd think buckshot would make a bit of a mess and the 22lr would just make the bigger ones mad.  That may be why they added the center-fire permit, too many people complaining about not being to effectively take down the big ones.

With SELA just 3 months out do we want to start harvesting them, do we want to start feeding them or should I just get rid of them?  The night season goes through the end of August but daytime hunts are allowed year round.

Keep in touch   Buffalo brisket, wild boar back strap, pork butt, beef brisket, oyster poboys, pastalaya, abts, dry cured bacon, sweet rolls, biscuits, Cajun cornbread, coonass grits, smoked andouille, Shooterrick's breakfast sausage, eggs, baked beans, cole slaw, pork candy, fried onion rings, cracklins, purple hull peas and sweet potatoes from the garden, Margaritas and good Scotch.  I have a family gathering the weekend before (fair week) so I'll probably have a keg of beer in the fridge.  Did I miss anything?  Looks like you guys need to take off Thursday so we can get started eating all this food.  I'm hungry already. 

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## boykjo

dag gum- it I cant wait either....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     Awsesome spread and  looking foward to seeing you all again..................


----------



## eman

boykjo said:


> dag gum- it I cant wait either....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsesome spread and  looking foward to seeing you all again..................


Same here !


----------



## eman

Al,

 I believe the new centerfire regs don't start till next month??

  I talked to some of the guys on a couple of outdoor forums and they all say that for removal of hogs a pen type trap would be the way to go instead of hunting. The trap will catch multiple hogs and can be checked every few days .(weekly when it gets a little cooler) where as you sit out at night w/ 3 hunters and if lucky you get 3 hogs and once you start shooting at them they will leave .(but they will be back).

 Just a little info i found today.


----------



## alblancher

That would save 400 hundred bucks for new gun, $125 for a game camera, the meat would be better, I wouldn't have to worry about taking out a neighbor's cow by mistake,  I won't fall out of a pecan tree, I could keep them penned up until I was ready to butcher them.

Just have to look at plans for a pen, shouldn't be too expensive and once built I'll have it for years to come.

I remember talking about this last year and I think we came to the same conclusion but I could give ShooterRick a chance to use his new pig sticker if he is interested.

Yea I wouldn't want all three of us sitting in a tree at the same time but if you wanted to make a hunt you could spend a couple days at the farm.   You are saying the centerfire regs start after this years night time season?  That doesn't make a lot of sense if I understand what you are saying correctly.


----------



## eman

The new center fire / suppressor  law takes affect on aug 15. the night time season ends at midnight Aug 31st and reopens after deer season in feb 2012.

   If you pen trap  you can feed and fatten .


----------



## shooterrick

There ya go again Bob taking the fun out of it.  LOL


----------



## michael ark

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++                                                                                                                                  Will check on coming herd i could catch am track from Memphis .Money permitting.How much does this cost to attend.


----------



## alblancher

Everybody is invited, all we ask is that you come down and have a nice time with us.  Anything you can donate toward the cost of the food is appreciated but not expected.

That is a nice Amtrak ride from Memphis.  Have made the trip to Chicago several times.   I guess either McComb or Hammond would be the best place to get off the train if you wanted someone to try and pick you up.  New Orleans if you want to see the city for a day or two. 

Keep in touch, look forward to having you visit.

Al


----------



## michael ark

OK the wife just checked $104 round trip to new Orleans.Is their cabs that come your way?Cheap lodging were it would be easy to get to your house recommendations welcome


----------



## alblancher

Do you want to spend time visiting New Orleans while down here?  We can point you to some nice things to do.  Hotels in the quarter are pretty nice but expensive.  If you rent a car you can stay in Metairie or Slidell and go where you want. I wouldn't take a cab to the event from New Orleans, That would be a 1.5 hour cab ride.   My wife works in New Orleans and if we can get the schedule worked out she can give you a lift.

     

  If not visiting New Orleans , look at getting off the train closer to the house.  Either in McComb MS (50 min from site)  or Hammond Louisiana a bit further.   We can arrange to pick you up in McComb or help you rent a car.  There are hotels in Franklinton LA about 20 minutes away and Amite Louisiana about 30 minutes away.   I can lend you a tent and sleeping bags or a couch if staying at the farm.  We have a shower, bathroom, kitchen and all the comforts of home so you just need a place to sleep.

Give me an idea of what you want to do when you come down and we’ll try to make it happen for you.  

Al


----------



## bamafan

Oyster Po Boys! You speak my language! Hope I can make it. Maybe me and Raptor can drive over.


----------



## alblancher

Great news BamaFan   and pick up Pineywoods, MBalli, FPNMF, Sumosmoke and the rest of those guys on the way over too!  Maybe meet Boykjo on the way.

Hope everyone makes it.  I'm not going to crow about my cooking but I can say that with Eman and Shooterrick having responsibility for the menu we are all in for a real treat.  I don't think we will be able to outdo NFL but we will give it a good try!


----------



## michael ark

Wife told me we would leave thursday night we are driveing and will camp at your place if thats ok.I have to take her to N.O while their for her 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 is the 30th or that sunday.Who am i to argue.Sound like fun to me.


----------



## alblancher

Tell me what you want to see and do while down here and we can help you out.  Street car ride down St. Charles Avenue,  fried seafood platter and cold beer at Deanies,  morning begnets and coffee in the quarter,  a hurricane in Pat OBrien's piano bar or patio. sitting on the riverwalk eating a muffalota and drinking a Barque's root beer.  Brennans, Jacques Imos, Maspero's, KPauls, Central Grocery,  Cajun country a couple of hours to the west, casinos on the Mississippi Gulf Coast.   Sorry, I just love this town.

We are going to have people arrive as early as Wed am and I will be at the farm as late as Tuesday or Wednesday so make sure you plan enough time to do what you want to do.

Don't forget there is some great fishing down here in October. I know Eman can recommend a good guide if anyone wants to put a trip together.


----------



## michael ark

You sound like me about Memphis. You have Bourbon st .I have Beale.st. You have the ocean .I have the words largest BarBq contest it's in record books.Sounds like we are both pretty lucky. She said something about plantation tour.Will probably just wing it.If you want to see if god has a sense of humor ?Just make plans.She gets off work at 3:00 so we should beat the traffic .


----------



## fpnmf

alblancher said:


> Tell me what you want to see and do while down here and we can help you out.  Street car ride down St. Charles Avenue,  fried seafood platter and cold beer at Deanies,  morning begnets and coffee in the quarter,  a hurricane in Pat OBrien's piano bar or patio. sitting on the riverwalk eating a muffalota and drinking a Barque's root beer.  Brennans, Jacques Imos, Maspero's, KPauls, Central Grocery,  Cajun country a couple of hours to the west, casinos on the Mississippi Gulf Coast.   Sorry, I just love this town.


If we didn't have some ties in Ga still,we would have made our move to the N.O. or Bato Rouge area. New Orleans have been my favorite place to visit since the late 60s.

Dickie Brennan has a few absolutely phenomenal places to eat.. Cafe Dumonde...mmmmm.  You forgot to mention Dragos!!!  The best damn grilled oysters on this planet.

The Parkside... hell ya....I love N.O.!!!!

Ok I'll stop now...

Craig


----------



## bobdog46

Does anybody have an idea on how many will be attending this event ?


----------



## alblancher

BobDog

This is only the second year we have done this in Louisiana.  The first year there where ten of us I believe.  This year we have had at least a dozen local members express serious interest (including you of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), BoykJo and Michael Ark are making travel plans coming in from out of town.  BamaFan is trying to bring a couple of friends in with him.  We are hoping a good number of our North Florida Gathering friends are going to make it.

Wish I could give you a firm number, wish I "had" a firm number but people's plans change at the last minute.  No matter how many attend we will have enough food and good times for all of us.

We are still 3 months out so it is early.   When we start buying food we normally take the number of people we expect, calculate how much food we will need and then maybe double it!  What doesn't get eaten is packed up and sent home.

We'll start making plans for the grocery store beginning of October so I can give you the number we will be using then.  

Hope we can still count you in.

Also

Any "locals" attending may want to plan on tenting out especially if you expect to have a beverage or two.  There are a couple of talented "story" tellers (liars) in the group and sitting around the campfire at night is one of the best parts of the event.

Young ones are welcome, I bet we can find some campfire treats for them, but once it gets late the conversation normally gets a bit "Adult" around the fire.

Al


----------



## alblancher

I will be running the smokehouse the weekend of the party to do some bacon.  If you have never tried making your own bacon because you don't have access to cold smoke this is your chance.

I will be using pecan and a bit of oak for fuel.  Depending on when you get here I can run the smokehouse beginning Friday night, through Saturday and into Saturday evening.   I would like to have some of the new bacon for breakfast Saturday and Sunday morning.

Now is your chance to follow one of the many recipes members have posted on the forum and take a stab of curing your pork belly.   I have plenty of room so if you want to smoke buckboard, sausage, cheese  now is your chance.  Just let me know so I can set aside some space for you.   I will be trying to find belly the beginning of October.   I you just want to bring home a big slab I don't mind picking up some for you and curing it.


----------



## boykjo

Bacon............Count me in............. Been trying to figure out what I can contribute food wise coming with nothing but the clothes on my back and a suitcase full of spices and rubs. I can cure my bacon in two days. I also would like to make some sausage also if there is any equipment there..... arriving on wed will give me plenty of time to get something started and completed for the weekend. Will be getting my ticket on friday. a buddy of mine really wants to go with me but I am waiting confirmation from his spouse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    . If it doesnt pan out soon I will be asking if anyone would mind, if they are looking for a place to crash I will be renting a van for the week. Will be using it as a camper/house/hut or what ever.....  Might even use it for a cold smoker....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'll bet the rental co would like that..........    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    

Looking forward to seeing  all of you

Joe


----------



## alblancher

Joe, you are making quite a trip so don't worry about what to contribute.  I you would like to do some bacon let me know and I will pick it up for you when I get mine.  Minimum 2 weeks for me to cure so I will probably order and pickup up 2nd week in October.  Post or PM a spice list and I should have what you need, if not it is easier for me to pickup then to have you carry through the airport, your option.  If you have anything really unusual you may want to bring it along with you.

I can order bellies from a local butcher, They like to sell by the case so it would be three full size bellies.  They tend to be a bit thin but they are better and fresher then anything else I can find around here.

I am going to make a trip to a butcher/slaughterhouse in Eunice.  About three hours away.  They butcher local raised pigs and cattle every day for the community and I want to see what their belles look like.  If they are nice I may just pick them up a week early.  Any problem using frozen bellies if I have to keep yours a couple of weeks?   I wonder if they can find Berkshire Pork?

I will also be passing through Opelousas on the way to the butcher and I can stop at Targill.  They supply all the Cajun restaurants and butcher shops.  I can get pink salt, spices and equipment from them.

Hope your friend can make it, we still have plenty of room.  We should have a couch in the house if the smoke gets to thick the Van!  

Just thinking how you going to get the bacon back to NC?  Carry on never smelled so good!

Don't forget I don't mind picking you up from the Airport and lending you a tent or space in the spare bedroom if you want to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## bamafan

AL, my daughter was wondering about a shower. (Hose works for me). Is there any thing you want me to bring and make? My calendar is looking good so far. Nice timeing on the BAMA and LSU schedules :) By the way. Hopefully there will be some good games to watch that weekend anyway. Maybe I can bring a projector from work and make a big screen?


----------



## michael ark

Don't the sec give the best games ever?


----------



## alblancher

We have a shower and separate bathroom.  We also have a washing machine and dryer so if you need to recycle clothes or towels we can handle it. 

When we set the date there where 2 things that went into consideration.  The Washington Parish Fair (the week before) and the home schedules for LSU, Bama and Florida St.  Looks like the best weekend.  Only thing we weren't able to consider was the opening of Deer Season.  I think we will be in the beginning of Bow Season down here, not sure.

If we have good weather I don't know how you can spend a better weekend    SEC Football, BBQ, a couple of cold beers and good friends. 

The house has Air Conditioning and I hope the new shed will be finished by then so we can stay dry if we do get a bit of rain.

I have Direct TV but it's only analog so if you want to bring some type of connection to run to a projector that's good with me.  We can either make up a co-axial cable or maybe you can bring a long one.  The cooking channel will not be on while there is football to watch.  BYU and TCU Friday night, Florida at Georgia Saturday early and Wisconsin at Ohio State late Saturday.  If you can bring another Direct TV decoder I guess we can find a place to tie into the satellite. 

Then NFL Sunday.

Glad you guys are still planning on making it.

Al


----------



## alblancher

BamaFan

I'll get with ShooterRick and Eman.   Bob and Rick are in charge of the menu.  I keep adding things to the menu so I guess I about got them T'd off with me be we will have smoker space available if you want to do a bit of showen off.  Don't have the wild pig in the freezer yet so we will have to wait and see about that.

Al


----------



## bamafan

Thanks Al. Can you tell me the model of your DIrect TV reciever and I'll look it up and see what connections are available. I have dish so my recevier wouldn't help. I can make as long of a RG6 cable as you need.  Might be pretty cool to set up a screen outside for a lot of people to gather around if I can pull it off. Sounds like there are going to be a pretty good crowd there this year. MIght need a port-o-potty?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I would like to go, but we will just be settling in.


----------



## alblancher

Right now the commitments we have spending the night put us around 20.  There are a couple groups of local members that will be visiting us but I don't know if they intend on spending the night.  I also know of a couple of self contained trailers that will not put a large load on the system.  I still have one trailer power connection available.

Hope we don't need a porta potti.   Most of the guys can find a secluded tree for beer release, and I believe I will put a sink outside for food prep and washing dishes that will drain to the back of the property.  This should keep the amount of water going into the septic tank at a minimum.  You know, maybe a shower head outside will also help so consider bringing a bathing suit!

It should be fairly cool so it's not like people will be taking two or three showers a day. 

I can make a long coax cable and put a splitter on the cable box output if necessary or just disconnect the inside TV

BTW there is a new state park about 30 minutes away with cabins and tent facilities        for anyone looking to stay offsite.  .  Bogue Chitto State Park in Franklinton Louisiana


----------



## alblancher

Maybe you'll be able to reconsider your decision as we get closer Nepas.  We'd love to have you visit us.  If you come you'll have to do a sausage demo!

Al


----------



## alblancher

Speaking of Sausage

I have a decent grinder and 5 lb stuffer,  I'll have hog casings and maybe some cellulose casings if anyone is interested in either learning how or doing.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yeah i would love to but i will have allot of unpacking to do.

Going to do a South SmokeOut in 2012 just like the 3 i have had up north.

Y'all will get the invite when i post it on the forum. I have friends in Fl, Al and they are liking late spring or Oct times.

Will keep ya posted.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

alblancher said:


> Maybe you'll be able to reconsider your decision as we get closer Nepas.  We'd love to have you visit us.  If you come you'll have to do a sausage demo!
> 
> Al




Would be a mini vac for me. So i would just want to eat and be lazy


----------



## alblancher

That works also, plenty of opportunities to eat and plenty of opportunities to sit in the lawn chair and chat or nap at these gatherings.  Hope you decide to come, there are a lot of things to see and do in SE Louisiana if you want to add a day or two to your visit.


----------



## alblancher

The Saints will play in St. Louis that Sunday so the Quarter should be fairly quiet.


----------



## michael ark

I can bring my wonder wall projector.It hooks up with rca jacks .I have a 7 ft cord for it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It cover most of a king size sheet that i use with it.


----------



## alblancher

Get with BamaFan if you don't mind,  we can move the control box just about anywhere with a long enough coaxial cable.   Maybe we can find some neat 1960's movies (grew up watching James Bond at the Drive In)  and sell tickets to the 2nd annual SMF Drive In Movie Theater!

I can take TV worries off my list of things to do,  Got two good men taking care to make sure we have football on the big screen!

Thanks Michael

BTW is Arkansas playing that weekend? May be another SEC game available

Al


----------



## bamafan

We'll try and take care of it Al. Just need your model number off your reciever to make sure we bring the right connectors and cables.


----------



## boykjo

I have direct tv.....let me know if You need another reciever....... I have 2 High def and 2 basic boxes


----------



## alblancher

I don't have a HD antennae but we will keep the analog recievers in mind if Michael Ark and BamaFan need it.  If anyone believes we need two different programs running it would be helpful being from NC wouldn't ESPN carry the ACC games?  What is the ACC game of the Week?

We have a great group coming this year.  We are all excited about having you! 

My wife asked if there would be any children attending.  She wants to do something for Halloween if we do.


----------



## alblancher

I talked to a processor that can pull out the thicker bellies for me as he is killing pigs,  he just needs two weeks notice and he will save me the nice ones.  I want 2 or 3, Bob you want 1 or 2 to take home, Boykjo you want one for the gathering and maybe one to take home or just one?  Anyone else, if I am going to make the drive may as well make it worth it.  I'll be making this trip middle of October so need to let him know the very beginning of October.  I can check on the price in October

I can order the standard bellies locally.  They are normally about 1 1/2 inches thick. They will more then likely be less expensive and I need to order a minimum of 3 in the half case

Like I said, I don't mind curing them for you   And the smokehouse will be running anyway.

Al


----------



## flareside92

That sounds like alot of eatin and greetin to me! We need to figure out a way to have one of those in NW Iowa.

I don't know if I could make it to work on Monday after eatin all weekend.


----------



## bamafan

Al as of right now my 2 girls are coming but they are out of the Halloween stage. 13- and 15


----------



## shooterrick

Ruby is a definite and a couple more maybe I am waiting on.  I will be gone the second week of Sept.  for 9 days on the road.


----------



## alblancher

Hey BamaFan,  Rick mentioned you might make your cole slaw.  Let me know if you decide to do it so I can pick up the ingredients for you.  I remember how much we liked it at N Florida and this time I will pay more attention.

Al

Glad Ruby can make it , I enjoyed her company last year.


----------



## alblancher

Just heard from Pineywoods.  Looks like he and Karen will be able to make it!  He volunteered fresh veggies from the garden.  May have some good salads going, grilled vegetables and I am sure if the Japs and Habs are still producing they will find the way to the smoker for some ABTs

This is an opportunity to learn from other people that love to smoke and cook great food.  I will be posting the latest version of the menu soon.  If you would like to cook something, maybe do a bit of showing off this is the opportunity.  We will have smoker space available.   If there is something you want to try or learn how to do just ask.  We'll see what we can do.

Right now we have between 30 and 35 people with serious plans to attend.  Hopefully we will be able to add a couple more between now and then.

Al


----------



## bamafan

AL, if you want cole slaw you 'll get coleslaw. I bring the stuff with me. Can't show up empty handed.


----------



## boykjo

alblancher said:


> I talked to a processor that can pull out the thicker bellies for me as he is killing pigs,  he just needs two weeks notice and he will save me the nice ones.  I want 2 or 3, Bob you want 1 or 2 to take home, Boykjo you want one for the gathering and maybe one to take home or just one?  Anyone else, if I am going to make the drive may as well make it worth it.  I'll be making this trip middle of October so need to let him know the very beginning of October.  I can check on the price in October
> 
> I can order the standard bellies locally.  They are normally about 1 1/2 inches thick. They will more then likely be less expensive and I need to order a minimum of 3 in the half case
> 
> Like I said, I don't mind curing them for you   And the smokehouse will be running anyway.
> 
> Al




I wouldnt mind getting 1 belly...... I'll pm you for some more details.......

Joe


----------



## alblancher

Just an update on the current menu
[h1]*Friday night*[/h1]
Eman - Oyster poboys with fixins,  Homemade Tartar Sauce

Michael Ark - Chicken
[h1]*Breakfast Saturday*[/h1]
Sandy - Cinnamon rolls

Al - Fresh Breakfast Sausage

Fresh from the smokehouse Bacon

Eggs

Grits

Smothered Potatoes

Coffees and teas.
[h1]*Main meal, Lunch and Snacks Saturday*[/h1]
ShooterRick - Brisket, Butt and Buffalo

BobDog46 – Alligator Sausage

BamaFan – coleslaw

Pinneywoods – Fresh from the Greenhouse Vegetables

Al – smoked sausage

Baked Beans

Hurricane cornbread

ABTs

Cold smoked cheese
[h1]*Desserts*[/h1]
Ruby – 3 fruit crumb cake

New Orleans style bread pudding with rum or bourbon sauce
[h1]*Breakfast Sunday*[/h1]
Sheri - Cathead biscuits

Al - Cajun Grits Casserole

Eggs

Bacon

Breakfast Sausage
[h1]*Lunch and Dinner Sunday*[/h1]
Leftovers and sandwiches

If we have time to cook before the event I might ask Liz to help make up some special treats.  If BobDog46 can bring gator sausage we may need to add a gator or chicken Sauce Piquant.  Maybe a small pot of Jambalaya or Pastalaya.   If the pig trapping is successful we will have some wild piggy in the smoker.  A pot of New Orleans style red beans and smoked sausage

Feel free to offer suggestions or to volunteer to prepare any item on the list.


----------



## bamajon

Hey Al,

     Thanks for putting this on.  Me and the wife will be there.  I decided i better bring her this time.  ive been to the past 2 at pineys without her and now she heard enough about it.  she wants to come.  We'll be bringing a tent if that is ok with you.  Let me know of anything else you guys need.  i Have access to the comissary on base so i can get things pretty cheap.  Just let me knowand thanks again.


----------



## alblancher

Glad to have both of you.  I believe BamaFan mentioned to me that you might come? 

Anyway we'll save you a nice, shady camping spot and a place in front of the big screen!

Thanks for the heads up.

Al


----------



## shooterrick

Sounds like a full menu and getting fuller.  Will look forward to meeting those I have yet to meet and I am sure we will all have a great time!


----------



## desertlites

AL, starting in eary Oct. I will start running the southern portion of the country to try and stay outta the cold and snow.As of recent I see no reason that I won't be making it. Looking foward to seeing your place and all the other guests. Count me in for another set of hands for whatever is needed. thanks Bob.


----------



## alblancher

Great news Bob,  I enjoyed talking with you at N Florida and happy to have you here at the Farm for a couple of days.  Plan on a day or two extra if you want just to get off the road for a while. 

I was telling Michael Ark,  when you have a SMF type gathering one thing you are not short of is good cooks. 

Looks like the event is coming together very nicely and I just want to say that so much of the credit goes to PineyWoods and the successful events he has had.  You have set a precedent for good people getting together, having a bite to eat, talking about Smoking food, maybe a little trash talking about football and enjoying each others company.  Thanks Jerry,


----------



## michael ark

What they are all good as long as they don't say. Roll tie ,Hook e'm horns ,Go vols,go rebs,and many more.As a q'er i'm blessed that i can say soo-ie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






pig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





soo-ie an realy mean it when i say go razarbacks.


----------



## eman

This is LSU country. Why you think were cooking PIG and GATOR? We would cook a dang Elephant too if we could get one.

 Al i am thinking about doing a small (yea right) pastalaya fri. in case some folks can't or don't eat oysters.

IF anyone planning on attending has any type of food allergies , PLEASE  LET US KNOW!  We can adjust some things and some we can't

But we will make sure that you have some good (SAFE) food that you will enjoy.


----------



## alblancher

Hey Bob

Do you cook anything in moderate proportions?  Maybe you can keep it to an 8 quart Magnalite.  

As far as the Elephant,  I have some friends at the zoo, maybe we can work something out?  Let me make some phone calls,  maybe I can find a young one that hasn't gotten too chewy yet?


----------



## shooterrick

Elephant!  Hmmmmmmmmmmm   LOL


----------



## bamafan

There will be a Roll Tide or two, and careful what you wish for about the Elephant thing!!!!!!!!!!  Maybe a kitty on the menu! Al the girls were asking if there will be anything for them to do on Sat? Once football starts Shelby won't move far from the TV (cept to refill her plate) but Taylor might be a little bored.


----------



## alblancher

I have a young labrador retriever that loves people and going for walks.  We can hook up a Wie? to the inside TV,  Does she like to cook?  I have a garden that needs weeding. I have limited internet access but it is kind of slow and won't stream video.   Not sure how many young people will be here but maybe we can find a badmitton set or vollyball.  Maybe a croquet set?  What kind of games is she interested in?  I know she can hang out with the ladies  I can hook up a DVD player inside if she wants to watch movies.  Might be able to get her a temporary job at the Dollar Store.

You know you wouldn't have that problem if you let her bring her boyfriend. 

HeHe

Al


----------



## bamafan

Only 13 Al, No boy friends. We don't live in La


----------



## alblancher

But you do live in Alabama,  a bit slow for her age huh?


----------



## alblancher

No seriously what do 13 yr old girls like to do?  I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## alblancher

Maybe I should have said

There you go again,  confusing us with the great state of Tennessee


----------



## bamafan

Text. She will be fine with the puppy! Maybe I'll bring some movies and the Wii


----------



## alblancher

I'll tell BooBoo he will have another friend for the weekend.  Bob's wife loves dogs and she wears him out playing when they visit.  The dog sleeps like a rock when Sheri and Bob come over.


----------



## michael ark

That's a q veiw i'd love
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoked kitty anyone.
 


BAMAFAN said:


> There will be a Roll Tide or two, and careful what you wish for about the Elephant thing!!!!!!!!!!  Maybe a kitty on the menu! Al the girls were asking if there will be anything for them to do on Sat? Once football starts Shelby won't move far from the TV (cept to refill her plate) but Taylor might be a little bored.


----------



## alblancher

You must be talking about them Ninny Lions they play in the second week.


----------



## shooterrick

I will be gone the second week of Sept for about 9 days.  Sandy and I are driving to St. Louis, Kansas City, Eureka Springs AR, Vicksburg MS.  then back home.  I am guessing 2200. miles when done.  Phew!   Anyone needing info can PM Eman or Alblancher about the gathering as my laptop will be offline most of the time.  OH!  Bama thanks for bringing Cole Slaw!

I believe I have sourced the Buffalo through my wholesale meat connection and am just waiting on a call back with prices and cuts available.  Besides the Pork, Beef Brisket done my usual way I will be injecting the buffalo and wrapping the roast in bacon since it is so lean.  After the smoke she will be slow braised in either peach or apple juice.  Yummmmm.  Looking forward to the gathering for sure.  Al will you have fresh bacon to wrap or should I bring some store bought for the buffalo.?


----------



## alblancher

You know better then to ask that question.

Store bought bacon SUCKS


----------



## shooterrick

You know the old saying about assume!


----------



## hook em

Hey Tim, Darbi will be out there. That should be plenty of entertainment for her. Looking forward to coming down to LA other than for work purposes!


----------



## hook em

I got some kitties that love to play in my yard. Im sure that I could bring a few down.....


----------



## bamafan

Well Al, Rick, Bob ,

Looks like the Eglin troops will be there in force. 7 and 1/8 folks if all goes well. Darby is the 1/8. She won't eat much as she be only be about 7-8 months old by then. Puppy and a baby.  Jerry  tell Karen to get in line. I think the girls will be fine! RTR!


----------



## bamafan

Well got the new tent in today from Wally word and set it up. Got it sealed pretty weel. Looking forward to the trip. Found this at Walmart and the reviews were pretty good if any one needs a family package.$115 with tax. Old tent was 20 years old.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Family-Camping-Value-Bundle/16641385?_mm=TopOneGiantItem

Delivered right to the door!


----------



## michael ark

Looks good to me sides may be low.Now all you need is some cots to get up off the floor.
 


BAMAFAN said:


> Well got the new tent in today from Wally word and set it up. Got it sealed pretty weel. Looking forward to the trip. Found this at Walmart and the reviews were pretty good if any one needs a family package.$115 with tax. Old tent was 20 years old.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Family-Camping-Value-Bundle/16641385?_mm=TopOneGiantItem
> 
> Delivered right to the door!


----------



## eman

That looks like the same one we bought for the florida gathering but it has a screened porch.


----------



## boykjo

Hey al......... Just purchased my Airline ticket and car rental........ I will be arriving to MSY airport on wed oct 26 @ 10:18 am. let me know If there is anyone needing a ride from the airport to your place around that time. I will be departing monday oct 31 @ 9:10 am from MSY so the same for a ride to the airport..... The van idea was very pricey and the full size rental may be to small to sleep in so I will be stopping off at wally world and pick up a small tent. I have a few tents so I will be donating it to your estate for future use at your establishment.........

see all of you soon

Joe


----------



## alblancher

you can borrow mine and air matress  save your cash


----------



## alblancher

i can pick u up Wed at airport and liz can drop you off Monday on her way to work save the car rental unless you want to drive around a bit.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Al...........I already booked the car as a package. I dont want to be without wheels..... I do plan on sight seeing  a little......I'll take you up on the air mattress and tent.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## eman

Glad to see ya going to be there Joe.  Al ,if we still have our room ,i have a cabin tent and queen matress that some one can use.


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

Plan on bringing it.  I have the room for you.  Right now I have a bedroom for Liz and I, a bedroom room for you, the new bedroom for Jerry and a trailer for Rick.  Joe is welcome to either my 3 man tent or your cabin tent.  I have 2 or three good inflatable mattresses that make the ground a lot easier to sleep on.  I still have three sofa's and two lounge chairs in the living room. 

The tractor shed is coming along pretty well and is plenty big enough that if we do get rain we  have plenty of room to stay dry.

Do you have a weekend or day in mind that you can come by and help layout the area.  Rick's friend Wayne asked about his motor home and you and I will need to get together about the power?

I am very excited about how SELA has grown this year and we need to think about where everything is going to set up.

Al


----------



## alblancher

The current attendance list is about 35 including some young people pre and early teens so if anyone has any ideas about what young people enjoy doing, let me know.  When I was that age about all we had to keep us busy was a basketball goal tacked on a power pole and street football.  I guess time have changed a bit since the late 60's

I'll have a Wii hooked up and a DVD player and I believe BamaFan is bringing some Wii games.  Michael Ark and BamaFan are setting up a large TV screen outside for the ball games.  If anyone has any ideas for lawn games, or thinks I should track down a volleyball net let me know. 

The attendance figure is based on people that have contacted me and confirmed travel plans so I am thinking that will be a minimum number.  I am still waiting to hear from some members that have expressed interest but can't make plans this far out.  If you are thinking about attending but can not make firm plans let me know anyway and I'll put you on our maybe list.   Right now I have another 10 to15 people on the maybe list so this years event has the potential of having a great turnout.

We still have plenty of tent room and seats at the dinner table so if you have never attended an event like this you should give it some consideration.  The end of October down here is normally warm to almost hot during the day but the evening can get pretty chilly.  So sleeping in a tent shouldn't be uncomfortable.

Al


----------



## eman

Just got word that Al is going to be real busy between now and the gathering.

 If you are planning on bringing any sides or stuff to cook, smoke etc, to the gathering please PM me or reply here so that i can start a list and make sure that it is added to the menu. Also if you have any questions on food , shelter or whats needed etc. please ask or PM me.

 We will be having a planning meeting  the second weekend in sept. and will try to finalize plans and main menu at that time.

 We want y'all to come and enjoy yourselves and we are allways open to help ,ideas or suggestions.

                                           Bob


----------



## shooterrick

Well Bob you already know I got the Butts, Brisket, and Buffalo.  Sandy will be doing cin. rolls as usuall.  Looking forward to the gathering!


----------



## alblancher

Bob and Rick

Joe got with me about the sausage making duties for SELA.  Anything you find on the menu that I volunteered to cook please pass off to anyone that is willing to do it.  Also if anyone has any ideas for the menu lets do it.   I love to cook but I also enjoy watching others cook and eating other people's food.  I don't believe you can have too many cooks in the kitchen!  I'm also building a small food prep area outside under the tractor shed.  I am pretty much planning on turning the inside kitchen over to Sheri and the ladies
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will have a large gas grill, a charcoal grill, two ECBs, the OkieJoe and the Lang 36. Gas stove and oven inside, several crock pots. a fry daddy, propane burner,  and campground cook stove.   I figure Rick's 48 will be full of Saturday's dinner.  I will also have a grinder, 5 lb vert stuffer, and electric slicer.  I have a bunch of 35 mm natural hog casings, Cures 1 and 2 and basic spices.  I have a decent supply of Pecan split and we should have a couple of bags of charcoal.

I pm d Joe and just asked him to tell me what he will need and I will have it here for him.  If he wants me to cut and cure the meat before he flys in no problem.  That way all he has to do is season and stuff.  Sounds like he makes some tasty sausage and if he is willing I'll help him make 4 or 5 lbs of each of the different types he recommends.

Once we get a total on how many people want bellies I can do a dry cure on them if they wish and we will start the cold smoke Friday afternoon, probably run it through Sat pm.  Last count was I think about 10 bellies (130- 150 lbs),  won't know for sure until we get availability and pricing

Bob we should have a pretty good idea of the menu, who is doing what, and the grocery list when we get together Sept 10 and 11  I know it's early but we can always adjust.   I think we are still planning on food for about 35 plus a bit.

Still waiting to hear from some of you local guys.  I'll be disappointed if the crew driving in from Alabama is larger then the crew driving in from S Louisiana and Miss.

Thanks to everyone offering to help out with the event.   I can see it now,  Big Al sitting in the lounge chair drinking a cold beer watching the ball game as the plans all come together, and everyone else does all the work! 

Al


----------



## eman

Only 2 i have heard from is Joe and Rick. Sherrie is planning on making a Great hash brown casarole for breakfast sun am.


----------



## eman

They opened a new hispanic grocery store here . produce is cheaper than any where else in town. Talked to the owner who is also the butcher and they have smithfield bellies for $2.89 lb and he told me that if i buy an unopened case i can get them at cost . Cost is $2.49 lb so not much difference for bellies sight unseen.


----------



## alblancher

I think we paid about $1.80 a lb by the case from Fortenberry in Carrierre MS last time you came over.  I still want to check with Eunice, it's a long drive but if he can pull the nice ones for me while he is killing pigs it will be worth it.  The price of pork changes almost daily so we really have to wait.   I'm willing to bet that if we need 10 bellies the Hispanic grocery will have to just give us what he gets.  I don't see him having that number of bellies in the display case or be willing to order enough to make picking through them worth the effort and additional cost.  Lets also see what Rick comes up with from his meat guy.  We need at least ten days of cure time for the bellies and 3 or 4 days of cure time for any cured sausage we do.


----------



## bamafan

Big Al has an off week! I can just enjoy games and a cold brew. And make coleslaw!


----------



## alblancher

I'll save you a seat in the front row!


----------



## michael ark

Do i need to bring my change jar nickle ,dime ,quarter poker.Just for funnsies dollar max bet for each player.


----------



## alblancher

If you play cards in Louisiana you play Bouree'  I'll have cards but leave the weapons at home


----------



## eman

Had my experiences w/ bouree .Think i'll pass!


----------



## michael ark

Sounds like spades.


----------



## eman

Rick ,

 Can you bring your camp stove that i used last year?  Be real good to fry the oysters , onion rings and hush puppies on Fri . night.


----------



## bamafan

Bob I have a portable camp stove that can hook up to a regular propane bottle if you want me to bring it. Can send you a picture of it if you want.


----------



## alblancher

I have a single burner camp stove and propane bottle and  hookups  I also have a larger fish frier set up with basket, and burner.


----------



## drunkenchicken

Man I sure would like to make this event and meet you fellows.  Unfortunately I have to work nights that weekend, darn shiftwork.  Sad too, I don't live far from Al.  Please post some Que-Veiw.

And thanks again for all the help on here, this site is awesome!

Happy Smoking,

E.J.M.


----------



## hook em

Al, we have the baby that we will be bringing and we are planning on bringing a small bumper hitch camper. That is if you have room for that. I just don't think she is big enough to rough it in a tent yet. Let us know. Thank you Adam & Sara


----------



## alblancher

Camper room is one thing we have plenty of.  If there is anything else you need or if there is any way we can help out let me know.

It may be a bit tough getting you electric but we will do what can be done to make it work for you.

Al


----------



## eman

was going to sugest that we could put 2 campers back where we had yours last year but i forgot there's a big wooden structure in the way now.


----------



## hook em

Awesome, we can make do without power, just might be a bit dark! Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## alblancher

More then likely we can get you enough power to make you comfortable, a light and fan if it is hot enough to need it but the evenings down here are already in the 70s so it should be cool enough to sleep.  I am just limited on dedicated 30 amp circuits.  Getting closer and getting more excited about having everyone over. 

 DrunkenChicken  The third best meal at these things is Breakfast.  Try and come by after work Saturday or Sunday morning and say hello to everyone.  Saturday breakfast has homemade cinnamon rolls and for Sunday's breakfast we make use of some of Saturday's leftovers.  Tell me when you are coming and we will save you some good eats.  No one leaves before Sunday breakfast and this year we have a couple people hanging around until Monday morning. So make over for a couple of hours and say high.


----------



## drunkenchicken

AL, the mornings might be tough but I maybe able to catch Friday evening.  I let you know for sure when it's closer.

Thanks,

E.J.


----------



## michael ark

Al how are you holding up .Ive seen floods on tv.


----------



## alblancher

We're doing fine.  One of the roads to my Slidell house is subject to tidal flooding and is closed but we where able to detour around.  Just a lot of rain.  I was at the farm all weekend and no problems up there, didn't even lose power.  We bought the farm as our hurricane evacuation home just before Katrina made us make use of it!


----------



## michael ark

Great al .The media is makeing it look like your getting hammerd
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## shooterrick

I will bring the Lang, CampChef explorer propane stove, table for the smoker and the Awning I had last year.  Plus misc. cookware.  If the Buffalo doesnt pan out I should have room for rabbits.  It may be wabbit season if Bison to expensive or unavailable.  Leaving in a few days for a 2200 mile round trip on the road.  I will be out of touch after this coming friday.


----------



## eman

Michael ,

 the floods they were showing on Tv from this area were from between baton Rouge and als house north of lake pontchatrane.

 Back water flooding caused by very high tides from the storm and 10 - 15 " of rain that had no where to drain.

 Had one levee overtopped down south and lots of camp and home flooding there. Tides ran between 2' and 5 ' higher than normal and when you are at or below sea level that's alot of water.


----------



## alblancher

I'll probably go back to the farm Tuesday and I can take a route that will pass right by the rabbit grower? herder? rancher?  If I can make the contact I will find out as much as I can about bugs bunny.  I guess domesticated rabbit is milder then the ones running around in my front yard (another option?).  If I give him a couple of months notice I hope he will be able to butcher what we need just before the party if we can't get the buffalo.   God I hope the rabbits signs in his front yard aren't for nicely dyed baby Easter Rabbits.

Good Morning, I saw your sign, how many rabbits would you recommend as an appetizer for 40 - 45 people,  then lady faints and falls to the floor!


----------



## shooterrick

huhuhuhuhu  I tink it may be wabbit season.


----------



## alblancher

Just an update

Eman and Mrs Eman are on the way to the farm this weekend to help make final arrangements for SELA.  I've been trying to source Buffalo and had a conversation with the meat manager at  Whole Foods Company  I told him what we where looking at doing and he recommended reconsidering.  Says Buffalo is so lean that smoking is not the best prep method. 

I am thinking that Buffalo will become an appetizer at SELA.  Does anyone have any recommendations on how to prepare this meat, it's new to me and I would appreciate ideas.  I was thinking about making Kabobs with some onion, mushroom and bell pepper.  

We will discuss replacing the Buffalo with chuckies and domesticated rabbit.  I am sure Rick can do some magic with the Chuckies. 

Rabbit is pretty lean so we will probably marinate it over night and then wrap with bacon if we find whole fryers (yes, rabbits raised for butcher are called fryers).  If we find deboned meat I am thinking maybe making some fresh rabbit sausage for abts

If anyone has experience with domesticated rabbit I'd appreciate any suggestions you have.

Looks like we will have several different types of sausage including gator. 

I'll call and try to get prices on the bellies.  I don't expect anyone to be able to give me firm prices this far out but maybe I can get some close to's   I'll have to make a decision if having the slaughter house pick them out is a better deal then just ordering a couple of cases from the local meat market.  I expect to pay more with the slaughterhouse and it is a day trip through Cajun country but it they are nicer it's worth the extra effort.

It's not too late to let us know if you are interested in attending the South East Louisiana gathering this year.  We are about 7 weeks out and still have plenty of camper, tent and off-site hotel space.  Drop either Eman or me a pm and we will help you make arrangements.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## alblancher

Boykjo,

I am not able to add a reply to your last PM but Targil doesn't carry the high temp cheese so I will either locate it at Cabellas or order it on line.  We have a Cabellas in Baton Rouge and I will see it they stock it at the store.

Al


----------



## shooterrick

Leaving at 6am for vacation.  Al, I forgot to ask aobut the bellies.  Sorry.   I think yo could smoke Bison if injected and bacon wrapped but lets see what others have to say.  Ya all have a fine weekend and I will be back in 9 days.


----------



## alblancher

Sounds like a nice time Rick,  get out and relax a while,  you work too hard!  It looks like we will still have some bison but Bob was able to find rabbit at $ 6.50 a lb so we will be looking at taster plates of Bison, Rabbit, Boyko's selection of sausages, Bobdog's alligator sausage, maybe some chicken wings  what ever happens to find it's way on the smoker.

Shooter if we cut the amount of bison down to 4 or 5 lbs what would you add to the main meal to replace it?  Or should you add something to the main meal?  Maybe some chuckie or cluckie?


----------



## eman

I think we would have enough meat w/o adding to feed the masses. butts and briskey and sausage . Bunny and /or buff for tasting plus sides .


----------



## alblancher

I guess not having enough food won't be a consideration.  Sometimes I cook as if everyone eats like a hungry Cajun.  And that's just Saturday's dinner I'm sure we'll have food left over from Thursday's and Friday's cooks.


----------



## alblancher

Joe,  my pm isn't working properly.

I think the quantities of breakfast. jalapeno and kielbasa is pretty close with the crowd we are expecting  I will have more butt in the freezer if our numbers change.

I would use the ShooterRick recipe for breakfast sausage without the mace?  I think it is mace I leave out for ABTs       never done turtles so I guess I can use the same sausage as the ABTs.  we may go with Pineywoods version and use little smokies instead of the fresh sausage and then just use fresh sausage for the turtles.

Boykjo has offered to do a sausage making demo if anyone is interested.  Let us know and he'll do 5 lbs worth probably Saturday am, smoke an serve with dinner.

Not to far out and looking forward to having everyone over.  Bob and his wife came over this weekend and we now have a pretty good handle on the menu and site layout.  It's not to late to let us know to leave the light on for you.  We have plenty of camping room and nearby hotels.  The food will be a mixture of Cajun and your old favorites so if your not real keen on Butt there will be brisket, a large variety of sausages, chicken wings, buffalo kabobs, rabbit, maybe some leftover Gator Sauce Piquant hanging around  Don't think anyone will go away hungry  Bob is frying oysters Friday night and serving onion rings, hush puppies, maybe some cracklings and some of Michael Ark's special smoked chicken.

The ladies have great breakfasts planned for Saturday and Sunday morning,  I'd make the drive just to eat breakfast!


----------



## michael ark

I am still coming and look forward to meeting you and everyone else.That being said my wife grand pa has gotten worse.The V.A has assigned hospice now.We hope for the best he is a tough old man.He was a P.O.W of Korean war for over 2 years in their camp.This has put a hitch in our plans that can not be easily be fixed.


----------



## ecto1

Next year this is on my things to do list I am just a short drive to LA


----------



## alblancher

Look forward to seeing both of you,  all the best to your grand father Michael Ark.  If we have as much fun at the SELA get together as we are having planning it then I look forward to seeing both of you next year!


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

After you guys left Liz asked if she could do a coconut cake. She's not much of a cook but she does do a good coconut cake.  I know we have bread pudding planned for Saturday night so I asked her to plan on a couple for Friday night.  Would you please put it on the menu.


----------



## eman

Got it on the menu .


----------



## eman

Al,

 I dont think we talked breakfast for fri The 28th how many do you think we will have at that time?


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

I think Breakfast Burritos will be fine for Friday AM.  Like Sheri said the left over meat, cheese and vegs can go into the garbage grits.  I think we can also have something lighter because of the huge breakfasts planned Saturday and Sunday.  I have all those blueberries in the freezer so I may make some blueberry buckwheat pancakes with blueberry syrup or a pot of oatmeal with blueberry and peach compote.  Lets see.   As good as the fajitas where Saturday, I'm still eating those peppers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you pick up the 20 lbs of wings?


----------



## alblancher

Rouses had rabbit,  picked up 10 lbs so please take it of the list.  Next thing to find is alligator


----------



## bobdog46

I will be bringing about 15lbs of smoked alligator sausauge.


----------



## boykjo

bobdog46 said:


> I will be bringing about 15lbs of smoked alligator sausauge.




awesome bobdog.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey al.... do you have some Tender quick....I would bring some but it would look like I have a bag of cocaine in my carry on.... might get delayed with a cavity search........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If not, can you see if some one can bring some..... wont need much....


----------



## alblancher

Boykjo

I'll pick up some Tenderquick.  Shouldn't have any trouble finding it.  If I do I'll get with you about bringing some down with you.


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

I picked up a couple of pounds of alligator tail at Rouses this morning.  I will probably smoke it for an hour or two then put into a Sauce Piquant. Please take it off the groucery list and don't forget your rice cooker!  Alligator Sauce Piquant and toasted garlic bread.  Now that's good eating.  I'll make enough for Thursday dinner and have enough for our friends coming in from out of town to have a good tasting during the weekend.

I also bought a small bag of TQ for Boykjo's sausages.


----------



## shooterrick

I think with the variety we have I would just add another brisket to compliment the bison.  That way it will be easy to time everything on my smoker to being done about the same time.  I am still sore from the vacation and looking forward to SELA now.  Need to go back to work to get some rest!  LOL


----------



## alblancher

Rick

The brisket will be fine, I may have a chuckie sitting in freezer if we have a good turnout. .


----------



## alblancher

Oh, and welcome back,  glad you had a nice time

Al


----------



## eman

I missed joe needing TQ i have a couple bags here.


----------



## michael ark

Here lately this thread reminded me of hee haw .Were they would as grand paw whats for supper.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Your menu sound better.


----------



## shooterrick

I have butts and brisket flats covered.  No need for anyone else to buy.


----------



## alblancher

Hopefully I will have the majority of the roof on the shed by the end of the week, if it stops raining again? 

Do we have a need for the gas grill?  I'd prefer not to move it if I don't have to and I will have the small charcoal grill with 400 lbs of Kingsford  (thanks HomeDepot).


----------



## eman

ShooterRick said:


> I have butts and brisket flats covered.  No need for anyone else to buy.


Rick,

The extra butts are for joe to make sausage with.  i'm bringing  6 butts


----------



## boykjo

rick, your breakfast sausage was requested so dont forget to bring the recipe....love to try it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## shooterrick

boykjo said:


> rick, your breakfast sausage was requested so dont forget to bring the recipe....love to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


No pprob but if I do forget Al has it also.  I will try and remember to print some copies like last year when I made it for a demo and all are welcome to the recipe.


----------



## alblancher

Joe and Rick,

I have the recipe,  it is one of the very few that I didn't change too much!  I'll have the seasoning and spices.  I don't generally use TQ for this, since it is kept refrigerated or frozen I just use canning salt.


----------



## alblancher

I got your voice mail Bob,  thanks for checking on it for me.  I will place an order to Butcher and Packer in the next couple of days.

Anyone coming to SELA needs something from Butcher and Packer let me know, might be able to save a couple of bucks on shipping

Rick,   I am going to be at the Agricultural Research Station in Baton Rouge Saturday Oct 15.  Bob is going to drop some stuff off to me about 3:30.  If I can take anything that will make your trip  to the farm easier let me know.


----------



## boykjo

wow thanks al.... I want the $3,400 sausage stuffer, the $1,400 grinder and a meat mixer........ if you cant get the meat mixer...... it will be ok i'll bring my own.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











joe


----------



## alblancher

I guess the deluxe meat mixer has 5 fingers and a thumb on each hand!

Joe just send me a certified check for 4800 bucks and I'll order them for you,   FIRST CHANCE I GET!  HeHe


----------



## bobdog46

I made my first attempt at making smoked gator sausage to bring to SELA. It came out great, I will be making more to bring in Oct.


----------



## michael ark

Looks great is it mild or hot?


----------



## boykjo

looks great bobdog.....love to try some...............................see ya there..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## alblancher

Or you can make it here and teach us how to make it!

What ever is easier for you I sure look forward to trying it


----------



## alblancher

Getting ready to order bellies for SELA   Between Eman and I we are ordering 6   if anyone else wants some I can buy 2 - 5  belly cases.  They also have a 3 belly case.  The bellys in a 5 case are supposed to be pretty nice, intended for the butcher's display case.  They come skin on, cryovaced and refrigerated in unopen cardboard boxes.

The price I recieved Friday was $ 1.89 a lb  plus sales tax.    They run between 13 and 15 pounds each.  This is a link to a prior bacon thread with pics of the bellies in the 3 belly case

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99032/35lbs-of-green-bacon  

I hope to place the order first week of October. 

I will be doing a dry cure as described in the Wiki on the 6 Eman and I are ordering.  Hope to give them 36 - 48 hours of smoke, depending on the weather and let them rest for a couple of days before the weekend's breakfast. I don't mind curing and smoking a few additional if anyone is interested in taking home a slab or two of bacon.   If you want them fresh we can order a 3 case for pickup closer to SELA. 

Let me know.


----------



## bobdog46

Along with the smoked alligator sausage, I will bring some gator snack stix  !!  The snack stix will be cracked pepper and garlic flavor.


----------



## boykjo

joe


----------



## pineywoods

Al you know I'm in for some bellies


----------



## alblancher

Jerry

Spoke to Bob and decided to order 2 - 5 belly cases  120- 150 lbs

I want 3, Bob wants 3 and that leaves 4 for you if you want that many.  If not I am sure someone else will take one off our hands or I can just put an additional one in my freezer.  I can easily see going through one 1 full belly at SELA with 3 breakfasts, ABTS and wrapping rabbit and gator.

I suggest you let me at least cure them.  That will make them safe for a couple of weeks on ice or in refrigeration.  Once I do the basic 12 day cure I can spice them up anyway you want  Sugar, Pepper whatever you need or you can take them home and finish them.  The other option is Joe, Bob and I can cold smoke them for you and you can take vacuum packed, pecan smoked bacon home with you!

The only thing I don't want to do is buy the bellies and have them sit in the refrigerator for 3 weeks before we do something with them unless you don't mind me freezing them.

Let me know you want to do buddy.


----------



## pineywoods

Al I sent you a PM I wouldn't mind getting 75-100 lbs of bellies I don't get to do bacon that often so I like to do big amounts when I get to do them


----------



## shooterrick

Al nothing to take for me.  With the pickup shouldnt be a problem to load everything the night before.  I have taken friday off and plan on leaving in the morning.  Should be there by noon.  By the way can you email me the directions again.  I can find Franklinton but maybe not the farm again.  LOL


----------



## alblancher

Not surprising.  We are kind of in the middle of nowhere.  Would you like coordinates or turn by turn.  Bob said there is constuction on I 55 so he may come up through Covington.  I don't know about driving through Covington on a Friday afternoon since everyone gets off work early and traffic can be a chore.


----------



## bamafan

Al, one daughter had to drop out due to a high school function she says she can't get out of. DO you still want to try and work the projector thing for the game? Will you have a shady area to set the screen up at?


----------



## alblancher

Yepper doodle, sorry about your daughter not able to make it.

What ever you think,  I have a large analog set that we can leave inside or move under the new tractor shed,  It is just a bit heavy but with all you Alabama guys coming over we will have the manpower.  The Satellite decoder is analog so I would think the picture on my digital set from the house would be pretty bad but I am willing to bring it. 

Please don't go through any trouble.  The glare gets pretty bad about 6pm but that would only be for an hour or so. 

It might be better to leave the set inside.  I'll probably be living up here next year and I will have the Digital Setup then.


----------



## desertlites

I have a general idea where your located AL and when you have the time or if at a later date your going to post the directions keep in mind my height + weight if you would please.really getting excited for another get-together you all. thanks. Bob


----------



## alblancher

I am sending you a PM Bob.   Anyone else need directions let me know?

 I will send coordinates and address with general location.  I will be happy to offer routes if you want them.

Bob I don't expect you to have a problem with the truck.  You can drop the trailer on the unused driveway, behind a fence if you like and you shouldn't have any problem getting close to the house with the tractor.  Worse case scenario just leave the tractor infront of the tree line, a short walk from the house.


----------



## desertlites

that would be fine Al, my only concern was from highway to your place-bridge-underpass etc.


----------



## alblancher

All truck routes.  lots of log and dairy trucks up here.  Sending you directions, don't know which way you are coming from so it will be a lot of info so please bare with me.


----------



## shooterrick

I will be placing my order for the butts and brisket next week or early the week after to make sure no supply problems creep up.  Looking forward to cooking with all of you.  Been terribly buisy last couple weeks but I am getting all theupdates forwarded to my blackberry.  LOL

Shooter


----------



## bobdog46

Just ground up some more alligator meat. Will be making snack sticks and smoked sausage with it to bring.  It looks like I will have about 16 lbs smoked alligator sausage and 5 lbs of alligator snack sticks.


----------



## Bearcarver

bobdog46 said:


> Just ground up some more alligator meat. Will be making snack sticks and smoked sausage with it to bring.  It looks like I will have about 16 lbs smoked alligator sausage and 5 lbs of alligator snack sticks.


Bob,

LOL---Can't you just put two of them in the same pool, and let them "self-grind" ?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## alblancher

Joe,

I received two pounds of high temp chedder from Butcher and Packer this afternoon.  It is safely packed away in the fridge.   I didn't use your gift certificate to Cabellas so it should still be valid.  Let me know what else you need as far as spices etc.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Al..... it definitely needs to packed away safely because it can be addictive.......used my gift card on my garmin gps........ hopefully it will get me there..... Nothing else needed except the basics... salt,pepper, fresh garlic....   man i am ready for some vacation........tic toc

joe


----------



## alblancher

I can help with the directions.  will you want to stop for lunch somewhere on the way up?  Might be able to help with that also


----------



## boykjo

alblancher said:


> I can help with the directions.  will you want to stop for lunch somewhere on the way up?  Might be able to help with that also


You can pm me the address or directions. How long of a drive is it from the airport to your place.  just point me in the right direction of the liquor store......


----------



## bobdog46

Hey Al,

              What is the address of the SELA get together. I will mapquest for directions. I will be coming from Ponchatoula.

Thanks,

               Bobby


----------



## alblancher

PMs sent   let me know if you need more info.

Boykjo

New Orleans is a dry county.  we have no liquor stores,







Any place with a parking lot sells liquor,  the grocery stores are generally cheaper


----------



## bobdog46

Just made 5 lbs of alligator snack sticks to bring - will most likely be 4 1/2 lbs after sampling. Will be making 10 lbs of alligator smoked sausage w/ green onion tomorrow to bring to the event.


----------



## bobdog46

Gator snack stix packed up and ready oct 28.


----------



## alblancher

I don't care what anyone says,  that looks delicious.  Can't wait to try it.

Maybe we ought to call this event  SAUSAGEPALOUSA!

Any of you guys have any thoughts about making a rabbit sausage?  If rabbit tastes a bit like chicken can I base a rabbit sausage on a chicken sausage recipe?


----------



## bobdog46

I just had a guy at work ask me if I could make some rabbit sausage for him if he brought the rabbit to me. I will give it a try in the week or so. Since rabbit is lean, I will mix about 30% boston butt with it like I do with deer sausage.
 


alblancher said:


> I don't care what anyone says,  that looks delicious.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Maybe we ought to call this event  SAUSAGEPALOUSA!
> 
> Any of you guys have any thoughts about making a rabbit sausage?  If rabbit tastes a bit like chicken can I base a rabbit sausage on a chicken sausage recipe?


----------



## roller

http://www.food.com/recipe/rabbit-sausage-404348


----------



## alblancher

Chef Brigtsen is one of the most popular chefs in New Orleans.  His restaurants are all rated with the best in the city.  I think we should give this recipe a try!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## boykjo

alblancher said:


> I don't care what anyone says,  that looks delicious.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> Maybe we ought to call this event  SAUSAGEPALOUSA!
> 
> Any of you guys have any thoughts about making a rabbit sausage?  If rabbit tastes a bit like chicken can I base a rabbit sausage on a chicken sausage recipe?


hummm...... were going to have hare sausage huh.....


----------



## roller

Your welcome !


----------



## solaryellow

Damn work with their stupid fiscal year end BS and the festival the week after!

Joe - steal some of that alligator sausage and snack stix and bring them back with you to NC. I will pay you cash and come pick it up.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> Damn work with their stupid fiscal year end BS and the festival the week after!
> 
> Joe - steal some of that alligator sausage and snack stix and bring them back with you to NC. I will pay you cash and come pick it up.


Better yet.. I'll just bring bobdog back in a suitcase with me and have him whip us up a batch.... You'll have to pay the extra baggage fee.......


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> Better yet.. I'll just bring bobdog back in a suitcase with me and have him whip us up a batch.... You'll have to pay the extra baggage fee.......




That will work.


----------



## bobdog46

Green Onion Alligator sausage in the smoker !!!!  Will be bringing this and some fresh gator sausage- Also will have a surprise item to bring that I won't disclose until the eve
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
nt !!!!!


----------



## alblancher

I am willing to be there will be all kinds of surprises at this event!   Right now the weather has been perfect.  Warm days and cool nights, clear skies,  Just perfect. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## boykjo




----------



## eman

Rabbit has about the same fat as yard bird  so it should be good to use an adjusted chicken sausage recipe


----------



## alblancher

Chef Brigtsen's recipe has a lot of ingredients and he uses the oven, doesn't smoke them.  I have 10 lbs so maybe 5 lbs wrapped in bacon and smoked and the other 5 lbs in sausage.    I am willing to try just about any rabbit recipe we can come up with.  Maybe BobDog will have the answer           Bob did ever comeup with  a way to do the buffalo?


----------



## eman

I think the Kabobs is going to be the way to go


----------



## alblancher

Maybe 2 inch cubes, marinate them in a bit of soy sauce, beef broth, spices, little bit of chopped habs? something to give them a bit of moisture and then an easy smoke with onion, bell pepper, mushrooms on bamboo skewers?  I'll add that to the grocery list.


----------



## eman

I think 2" cubes would be good.  IMHO ,it needs to be no more than med to med -rare so that it won't dry out.


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

Would you be interested in meeting at Whole Foods after the Field Day?  I believe they are at Jefferson Hwy and Corporate Blvd.  Would probably be closer for you and on the way home for us.  I would like both of us to take a look at the cuts of Buffalo and decide what to use.    If you don't think it would be a problem freezing it for a couple of days I might just go ahead and purchase what we need.  Saves me a trip to uptown New Orleans.


----------



## bobdog46

Smoke Green Onion Gator Sausage ready for the event in SELA !!  This with gator sticks and a surprise !!!


----------



## eman

alblancher said:


> Bob,
> 
> Would you be interested in meeting at Whole Foods after the Field Day?  I believe they are at Jefferson Hwy and Corporate Blvd.  Would probably be closer for you and on the way home for us.  I would like both of us to take a look at the cuts of Buffalo and decide what to use.    If you don't think it would be a problem freezing it for a couple of days I might just go ahead and purchase what we need.  Saves me a trip to uptown New Orleans.


that would be fine, not far from the house and there's plenty to eat nearby.


----------



## bobdog46

alblancher said:


> Chef Brigtsen's recipe has a lot of ingredients and he uses the oven, doesn't smoke them.  I have 10 lbs so maybe 5 lbs wrapped in bacon and smoked and the other 5 lbs in sausage.    I am willing to try just about any rabbit recipe we can come up with.  Maybe BobDog will have the answer           Bob did ever comeup with  a way to do the buffalo?




If you would like i can bring the cajun seasoning i use to make my sausage. W/ 5 lbs of rabbit meat, I would suggest mixing it with 1 1/2 to 2 lbs of boson butt meat. Just let me know.


----------



## alblancher

Dang, I can't make up my mind!  Guess I'll have to buy more rabbit and do it both ways!  5 lbs smoked, wrapped in bacon, 5 lbs like Chef Brigsten and 5 lbs like a good old cajun smoked.  I can cure the rabbit for a couple of days before BobDog gets to the party and we can stuff it then..  Chef's recipe is closer to a fresh sausage and we just need to cook it to temp in 4 hours on the hot smoker., shouldn't be a problem

Going to start a SELA picture thread so I can post pics of the curing bacon.  Remember limited access to post at the farm, unless you want to load pics at 3 am.  Anyone else doing prep could also post in the new thread so we can follow the process in one location.  We can keep this thread going for communication, directions and chat.  Keep the update thread open for attendance.

Thanks Guys


----------



## alblancher

Bob

Please remember to bring your filet knife,  we have a lot of bellies to skin when they come out of the smoker.  I have one but I only catch small fish so it not long enough to skin the entire belly in one pass.

Thanks,  See you in BR at Whole Foods around 4:00  I'll give you a call around 3:00 to let you know when the classes will let out.


----------



## alblancher

I had a member request a sausage  making/stuffing demo Saturday,   Joe are you still up to it?   Shouldn't need much.


----------



## boykjo

Not a problem Al...........I'll be glad to demonstrate the addiction......................

Joe


----------



## shooterrick

It is all an addiction.  LOL  Sausage BBQ curing all of it.  Yep contrar to popular belief I am alive!  LOL   We have so much going on that I so need a 3 day off weekend.  Cant wait.  I have butts and briskets,  Sandy is getting the fixins for her cinnimon rolls together.  I will be making rub this week sometime and starting to pack my chuck box.  See ya all at the gathering.


----------



## boykjo

ShooterRick said:


> It is all an addiction.  LOL  Sausage BBQ curing all of it.  Yep contrar to popular belief I am alive!  LOL   We have so much going on that I so need a 3 day off weekend.  Cant wait.  I have butts and briskets,  Sandy is getting the fixins for her cinnimon rolls together.  I will be making rub this week sometime and starting to pack my chuck box.  See ya all at the gathering.




Amen brother...........looking forward to meeting ya


----------



## eman

I sent enough butt home w/ al to make a good batch or two of sausage. 77 lbs.


----------



## alblancher

Bob, please be careful the way you phrase future refrences to your or my butt.  

BTW   How about doing a couple of lbs of those chicken wings with the Alligator Sauce Piquante for Thursday night dinner?  Unless you have another idea?  The reason I mention this is if we do wings we will need to brine them? or at least defrost them.

Joe, any idea what you want for dinner Wednesday night?  Liz or I will probably go to Slidell and pickup the oysters early wed, I can get some boiled shrimp and stuffed artichokes, make some salads so we don't have 5 straight days of smoked food!  Let me know what you have the hankering for.  I can do some burgers over charcoal?  Maybe a couple of Ribeyes on the grill over pecan wood?


----------



## boykjo

The boiled shrimp and stuffed artichoke sounds good.......Well the burger and and ribeye sounds good too,,, but we'll be eating meat the whole weekend so the seafood is appealing

joe


----------



## alblancher

Okie Doke,

We'll try for boilded shrimp salads and stuffed artichokes.  They normally have a couple of artichokes in the cooler.  If Bob was going to be here Wed he could make a good Remoulade dressing for us, guess I'll just have to give it a try!


----------



## eman

alblancher said:


> Bob, please be careful the way you phrase future refrences to your or my butt.
> 
> BTW   How about doing a couple of lbs of those chicken wings with the Alligator Sauce Piquante for Thursday night dinner?  Unless you have another idea?  The reason I mention this is if we do wings we will need to brine them? or at least defrost them.
> 
> Joe, any idea what you want for dinner Wednesday night?  Liz or I will probably go to Slidell and pickup the oysters early wed, I can get some boiled shrimp and stuffed artichokes, make some salads so we don't have 5 straight days of smoked food!  Let me know what you have the hankering for.  I can do some burgers over charcoal?  Maybe a couple of Ribeyes on the grill over pecan wood?


I can thaw some wings out and have em brined and seasoned when i get there thur.. Good idea cause i don't think Sherrie was to keen on gator.


----------



## eman

here ya go.

Remolaude sauce.

1/2 stalk celery ( diced fine )

1 stalk green onion ( diced fine)

3/4 C. mayo

2 Tbsp . creole mustard

2 Tbsp.  Ketchup

2 Tbsp. horse radish ( I like it w/ 3 tbsp)

1/2 tsp. wostershire

1/2 tsp. tobassco

1 tsp. paprika

1/4 - 1/2 tsp. cayanne (to taste)

1/4 tsp dill ( Optional)

 blend or process till smooth . Chill well before serving.


----------



## alblancher

That's a good recipe Bob,  I'm willing to bet that Boykjo has a pretty sensitive pallet so I might go light on the horseradish and allow him to add if he wants. 

May as well take the chickens out and brine them at the same time.  What do you think, inject one or two with a bit of diluted crab boil and garlic butter?  Leave one for the kids with just the garlic butter? 

 Sausage for Friday's lunch.


----------



## eman

I'll come up w/ an injection for the birds that isn't to hot.

 how many chickens  do i need to do?


----------



## alblancher

I though we talked about 3 for Friday night,  is that still a good number?  Oyster poboys, hush puppies, onion rings, left over alligator sauce picante, smoked chicken, sausage poboys?  If you don't have them yet let me know.   Need something for the non-adventerous.


----------



## eman

I think i have 5 in the freezer and leblanc's has them for .59 lb this week if i need more.

 I knew we had said 3 but was not sure if we were still at that number.


----------



## alblancher

I expect to have people getting in late on Friday night, what would be a good way to make sure they get fed?  Drop oysters in grease if we need them, reheat smoked chicken or sausage poboys. 

Cold fried oysters are not all that appetizing, plus any fried oysters not on somebodies plate will disapear pretty quick.   I'm pretty comfortable with 3 chickens being enough but the good thing about them is that we can make a chicken waldorf type of cracker spread for the weekend out of the leftovers.  

Jerry if you are reading this should I pickup Jalapenos or will you have some? 

No one goes to bed hungry!


----------



## eman

talked to jerry last night and he is bringing japs ,habs, okra , bell peppers and maybe lettuce .


----------



## pineywoods

You forgot the tomatoes in that list Bob


----------



## alblancher

You still have tomatos  I guess that's my next project, a greenhouse.   Thanks for the fresh vegs,  sounds like buffalo kabobs to me!


----------



## pineywoods

Should have some sweet banana peppers as well.

Al do you want me to bring any folding tables and or chairs??


----------



## alblancher

Jerry,  I've typed this three times already.  I hate to have you haul that stuff all the way but as I look at what we have we may be light on tables in particular.  I have 3 small round 4 person tables, one 8 person and one 6 person white folding table.  Maybe Bob will check in with what he is bringing.  I know Rick has a couple of folding tables he is bringing.  I also have a pair of saw horses and some plywood!

I have 20 something plastic chairs, a couple of stools, some nice rockers and the chairs in the house.   I don't think I have the room to do a big sitdown like we did at your place, more find a place and make do.

Lets let bob jump in and see what he is bringing


----------



## alblancher

Spoke to Eman,  it would be a big help if you could bring three tables but if it is a lot of trouble I can pick some up at Sams

Thanks


----------



## shoneyboy

I'm sorry that I haven't been on in a while
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, school has been working me pretty hard this semeste
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





r.  I'm still planning in coming at least for Saturday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Do I need to let anyone know or bring anything ?


----------



## alblancher

Well you just let us know,  do you need directions?


----------



## bamafan

Chicken will be good as Taylor (my non tring anything new daughter) will not eat any oyster Po-Boy. Me on the other hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AL do you need me to bring anything else besides the slaw fixins? Tea? Per my Doc I'm in non drinkin status sad to say!


----------



## alblancher

I'll have iced tea and Kool Aide.  Tim just bring what ever will make you comfortable.  It is getting chilly at night and if this weather holds up you may need an extra blanket.  Mrs Pineywoods is also not an adventuresome eater, so we will have some good old basic, easy on the tummy food going all weekend.  I hope your daughter is good with rabbit and alligator!  Oh how does she feel about Buffalo?  HeHe,  I hear the "Oh that's gross" comments now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just a reminder to everyone coming down for the party.  You are more then welcome to enjoy your choice of any beverage you wish.  There is beer in the local quick marts but I am not so sure about the selection of hard alcohol.  You may need to pick up your alcohol and mixers in one of the large towns on your way down. Just be aware that there are also familys and non drinkers attending.


----------



## shooterrick

Al I am making 8 cups of rub this weekend for the butts and briskets.  Any left can be given away as samples or whatever.  I also posted the breakfast sausage recipe since it was requested and I have 2 tables I will bring but one will be tied up at the smoker until all is finished cooking.  We will bring a small space heater for the camper sandy and I are using just need the power.


----------



## pineywoods

Al the tables will be no problem to bring


----------



## alblancher

OK guys  Thanks


----------



## alblancher

Eman,

Kennys gets oysters delivered on Tuesday and Friday.  Liz will go into Slidell either Tuesday night or Wed morning to pick them up and to get perishiables.We'll stay with the list we discussed last week and I'll call you if we miss anything.


----------



## eman

I am still working on stuff on my list. I will call you monday to compare list for one last time as there are a few things that i will not buy till wed .


----------



## bamafan

AL do you have a shady place to set the projector up til the sun starts to set? Going to bring my setup since Michael Ark is not coming. Also I need to know how long of a piece of RG6 to bring. Do you have only one reciever? I know Joe offered to bring a DTV reciever down.


----------



## alblancher

I have a Direct TV  analog antennae and receiver    If Joe can bring another receiver that would be great,  we would probably have NC stations on that receiver and then SEC coverage on the TV inside.  I should have enough Coax and connectors at the farm already.  I will check how much I have Saturday and let you know.  From antennae to mid tractor shed is about 80 ft.

I have plenty of shade, the 35x45 tractor shed is oriented N to S do you have a screen or do we need a wall?  I will have a S wall a sheet can be hung on and I have a couple of sheets of sheetrock that I can throw a coat of ceiling white on.  There is a bit of glare early in the AM and late in the afternoon but most of the day everything is shady. 

My wife is going to bring her Wii set up and a small monitor for it.


----------



## boykjo

The box will not pick up local channels when I am out of state.... I had to go to antenna to get them at the NFLG


----------



## alblancher

Really?  I didn't realize that,  I guess they have it set up with some type of zoning off the antennae.  So you will have the different ESPNs?  I am ok with just using my receiver.  There really won't be anyone watching TV during the day other then Football.  Most of us will be visiting or cooking anyway.


----------



## boykjo

I'll bring it just in case........ the card is programmed for this area i guess


----------



## alblancher

What happens when you put a digital receiver behind an analog antennae?


----------



## boykjo

nothing that i can remember......both worked just fine


----------



## alblancher

I am sorry I should be using the term HD.  The HD receiver should still pick up the non HD channels when behind the old style antennae.  We would at least have access to local channels with my HD receiver


----------



## alblancher

BTW

I can now tell you what happens when you knock a bee hive over while cutting grass! 

They get real angry.   I had so many stings in my pants it felt like I was walking through a  brier patch.  Ever realize that when sitting in the tractor seat the fabric in the crotch of your pants gets pretty snug, it's amazing how a honey bee can find the sensitive areas.


----------



## boykjo

I do have a hi def dvr downstairs... I could bring it but it will take up a lot of space... Or I could mail it


----------



## alblancher

Lets just work with my two receivers, the antennae is what is limiting   we can work it out.  I am sure we will be able to watch the ball games the extra stuff is just that, extra.


----------



## alblancher

Just got a phone call,   Looks like we'll have the better part of a case of fresh white and yellow corn!  Maybe we can wrap it up and toss in a campfire or open the shucks up a bit, brush with butter and throw on the smoker.


----------



## bamafan

I'll bring the screen also in case we find a place to hang/prop it up. We can also hook the wii to it for the kids before football starts. It works fair in somewhat sunny areas, nut once it starts to get dark WOW. I also have a king size sheet with tarp clamps on it I'll bring. We'll figure it out after I get there.


----------



## shooterrick

Ok boys the rub is made and I will pick up the butts and briskets Wednsday.  Sandy is about to do inventory for her cinn. rolls.  I am beginning to pack the chuck box and look forward to arriving around noon friday. 

Rick


----------



## shooterrick

Al a side note:  I dont know if you heard from Wayne.  They are tentative again as his wife just had surgery a few weeks ago.  He told me he may drive down just for Saturday but I dont know for sure whats up.


----------



## alblancher

No I havn't heard from him.  Hope all is well and they are able to make it

Thanks for the update


----------



## boykjo

I'm starting to drool on the side of my mouth from the great food we will be eating.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....I feel sorry for the person sitting beside me on the plane.......nahhhhhhhh............


----------



## alblancher

Not as much as the people sitting around you on the flight home I'll bet   HeHe   Note:  read the Pork = Flatulence thread


----------



## boykjo

Who said anything about going home........................


----------



## shoneyboy

I have an 8ft folding table I can bring, I really didn't know what else to bring or do, I have a grinder,11lb stuffer, cutting boards if needed..... Any suggestions ?


----------



## desertlites

Just got a load outta Joplin going to the Wally DC in Roberts,deliver on Wed. or Thur. so looks like I may be a bit earler than expected. cool beans.


----------



## alblancher

You can plan on helping me put Boykjo on the plane.

No, just kidding

Bring the table if you can and a good attitude.  The people coming to this party are all good folks that love to cook and eat great food. Hopefully we'll live up to their expectations.  Just plan on having a good time,  if you want to cook we'll find something to get you to help us with.  Don't forget Joe is doing a sausage making demo in the late morning if you are interested.

Bring whatever you want to drink and be prepared to talk about the classes you are taking

Look forward to meeting you

Al


----------



## alblancher

Bob

will you be bobtail or have a trailer?   Are you comfortable with how to get here and do you have my phone numbers?  If you get here Wed you can help smoke the bacon.

Eman,  set out another plate of Gator Sauce Picante, Desertlites coming in a day early!


----------



## desertlites

Yes Yes and not sure on the trl.yet Al,and if I see any prob.will let u know.I can always drop the load there(wally) and not pick up an MT. which I will prolly do. will be better all the way around.s like its only 20 miles away or so.


----------



## alblancher

Thats probably one of the best loads you could have gotten to end up over this way.


----------



## alblancher

More like 50 miles   1.5 hours according to map program


----------



## desertlites

Yup! perhaps all my hard work pays off. Al like I mentioned before I will be available to help out in any way needed and also with a monatary contribution cuz I know these things aint cheap. Really looking forward to kickin it with all the guests and tearing up some good food. Had to laugh today as I went by a buffalo farm thinking of the past posts I have read on the subject. see ya in a few days. Bob.


----------



## eman

Just an update. Looks like we may have a front coming thru and a 30% chance of rain thursday . Which means a cool front.  If you are planning on tent camping make sure and pack an extra blanket . it won't be real cold  as far as i can tell . Will update the weather report on tue night for the entire weekend. Can't wait to see old friends and meet some new ones.


----------



## boykjo

DOH................................its gonna be cold fri sat and sun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anything below 60 degrees is f f f f freezing.............


----------



## alblancher

If you want to check the weather my zip code is 70438.  Bob's forcast is a bit less optimistic then the Weather Channel's.  WC says about 10% chance of rain and highs in low 80s for W and Th.  After the front it calls for highs in the mid 60 to low 70s and  lows in the mid 30s.  It may be a bit chilly late at night, great sleeping weather especially if it stays dry.   Don't forget your rain fly because we can have a pretty heavy dew fall.  I have a couple of extra blankets and sleeping bags, plastic sheeting, maybe an extra inflatable mattress so let me know what you need and I'll put your name on it.    Joe, I got you all set up.

Joe and Bob will have a big pile of tree branches and scrap lumber collected for a nice warm campfire

We'll also be coming out of a new moon that weekend so if you enjoy looking at the stars this should be a great opportunity.  I'll set up my telescope but to be honest I will probably be knocked by the time it gets good and dark so you may be on your own.   I am sure we can get some views of the easy to find features before I start snoring too loud.  Jupiter will be pretty prominent and is always an awsome sight on a clear night with a 12' telescope.


----------



## eman

Al, i use the local forecast . But this am they upped the chance of rain thur pm and lowered their temps to the mid 30's for fri , sat nights. highs in the mid 60's.

 at least we will not be 95 and sunny:) But that's the B.R. forecast.


----------



## alblancher

If they are anywhere near right it is going to be a beautiful weekend!


----------



## boykjo

Concerned aboout the temps at nite.....do you have an extra heater for the tent set up.... if not.... it is not a problem for me to pick one up at wally world on the way there to keep my tent warm.... there inexpensive... after its use I would donate it for future gatherings..... I have a small one for my camper but i plan only carry on.... the airline wants 25 bucks for 1 bag checked each way.... you know where they can stick their fee......

Joe


----------



## alblancher

Joe,

The weather is going to be fine.  You can have Jerry's bedroom Wed and Thurs.  If it gets too cold Fr and Sat we do have some small heaters or you can just sleep in the den.  An extra blanket is all you are going to need.  I have slept in a snow storm with my tent, sleeping bag and mattress that I am going to lend you.  Beside you'll probably have a couple of coctails and pass out in a lounge chair in front of the campfire anyway.


----------



## shooterrick

Al ,

Wayne called me tonight and his wife still has to be tube fed at home.  He plans on coming for Saturday only and not camping.

I am starting to get things together on my end.  Sandy and I will see ya Friday morn.


----------



## eman

alblancher said:


> Joe,
> 
> The weather is going to be fine.  You can have Jerry's bedroom Wed and Thurs.  If it gets too cold Fr and Sat we do have some small heaters or you can just sleep in the den.  An extra blanket is all you are going to need.  I have slept in a snow storm with my tent, sleeping bag and mattress that I am going to lend you.  Beside you'll probably have a couple of coctails and pass out in a lounge chair in front of the campfire anyway.


And i'll probably be right there w/ him


----------



## eman

we decided that there needed to be more snacks for the weekend. Sherrie made a batch of corn flake treats for the kids.( corn flakes, peanut butter and karo syrup, sugar and vanilla. I made a batch for the adults. Same mix but i added some hot peanuts to it. and mixed up some chocolate and chipotle powder  and dipped them.

 Also some german chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## alblancher

If we do get rain we can always set the tents under the tractor shed so everyone will stay dry. 

Wouldn't be the first time I fell asleep in front of a campfire with a cocktail in my hand.  Really looking forward to the party,  the grass is all cut, the butts are defrosting, the bacon is cured and ready for smoking,   cleaning house tomorrow.  Have to go to work a couple of hours Tuesday and pick up perishables so should be all ready to make sausage and start cold smoking Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## alblancher

Dang Bob,  more food?

Liz picked up what we need for Smores,  marshmallows, chocolate bars and graham crackers and she has the fixens for a couple of coconut cakes,


----------



## hook em

Al and everyone else, I am sorry but we aren't going to be able to tag along with bamafan for the festivities next weekend. The plans we had to make the trip enjoyable backfired and now we aren't going to make it. I hope that we are able to be at Pineys next year though. Hope everyone has a great time! We look forward to seeing pictures. Thought I would attach this, since I now some were looking more forward to the baby than us! She is 7 months old now and into everything! *Sara


----------



## eman

looks like the weather is changing for the better, not as cold as they were forecasting.


----------



## eman

I been in the mad scientist kitchen again. 

 Made up 2 different wing sauces for the wings at SELA.

 1st one is a spicy apple sauce.

 2nd one is my version of an Alabama white bbq sauce.


----------



## alblancher

You have 15 lbs of wings?  We may need to split them up into 1.5 lb portions,  I have two sauces, I know BobDog has a sauce or two, we can count on Joe having a sauce or two..  Guess we'll smoke them Thursday, grill or fry as needed, and sauce per request!  taste test. taste test. taste test.

Do you have the chickens defrosted?  I better check the butts, bet they are still frozen solid.


----------



## eman

chickens and wings are thawing in fridge . will brine birds overnight tomorrow night and wings around 5 hours wed.


----------



## eman

That is kinda what i thought about the wings. i have 1 qt of each sauce. we can use zip locks to toss individual servings of wings in whatever sauce the folks want. i know what mine taste like. :)


----------



## boykjo

Well its official.............. I am on vacation as of 4pm today.... Dont have to return to work until the 5th of november......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....a big smile on my face....hehehehehehoohoohoohahahahaha

been a long time awaitin......... Booyaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## shooterrick

Oh my!  My employer and his wife, big fans of my Q , plan on coming Sat. around noon for the day.   I already told him I will not be on my best behaviour and he may see me all naturelle.  LOL


----------



## alblancher

Rick, If anyone other then Sandy sees you au naturelle it would certainly change the conversation at the party.   KEEP YOUR CLOTHES ON


----------



## bamafan

Well Taylor (my youngest) will not make it either. She's going to be in the homecoming parade this Friday. I hope to be wheels up and on the road right after the pep rally @09:00. So hope to be close by 3pm. Will go ahead and throw some cable and connectors in the truck in case we need them. Will have the slaw fixins. Do you have plenty of throw away pans or should I bring some?


----------



## alblancher

Got you all set up as far as pans,  anything else you going to need?


----------



## shooterrick

alblancher said:


> Rick, If anyone other then Sandy sees you au naturelle it would certainly change the conversation at the party.   KEEP YOUR CLOTHES ON


Well shucks!  LOL  I guess I should leave the mason jars alone.  LOL


----------



## bamafan

just some salt and pepper. I'll have everything else


----------



## boykjo

We'll be needing some rubbed sage for some breakfast sausage..................


----------



## alblancher

I have half a bottle rubbed sage and some powdered? sage so between the two I should have enough for what we are doing.


----------



## eman

we will be coming in Thur ,AM ,so if there 's anything that comes up we need let me know and  we can stop and pick it up.


----------



## flareside92

I think it's awesome that you guys can have a big get together like this. I only wish I was available to make it that far.

Would love to meet everybody and I can only imainge what the food will be like.

Hope everyone has a great time and remember to Enjoy and BE SAFE!


----------



## alblancher

Flareside92

There will be enough cooks in the kitchen that if something doesn't work out right there are plenty of people to blame!  We pay extra attention to keeping the food safe and making sure everyone is well fed. 

These parties can be a great way to learn and share some good times with people that have similar interests.  Most of these parties can be part of a extended vacation.  NFL is just a bit north of the Florida Beaches,  we are not far from New Orleans, Cajun country and the MS casinos, I'm sure the S Florida guys can direct you to Disney World and the coasts. 

Keep your calendar open and make BBQ part of your next vacation!

Maybe we'll get to see you at one of these real soon


----------



## BGKYSmoker

After what i just bought my wife for her B-Day. I aint going to make it this time.








Next year and there goes my Texas hunting trip to.


----------



## alblancher

I'd of thought you would want to take a little ride and put some milage on it!  See you next year!


----------



## shooterrick

Al, Do we have apple juice and mustard and foil or do I need to bring it? 

Also I am bringing the camp stove so is there a tank of gas available or should I bring a tank.

Rick


----------



## alblancher

I have a 3Q bottle of apple juice,  I need about a quart to make a spritz, if you can get by with a quart that will leave a quart for spare and the unexpected.  I have plenty of yellow mustard.  I have two full tanks of propane,  I believe we will need both of them Friday night for Bob.  At least one should be available after Friday night. I have a fairly full tank dedicated to the oven. that should get us by for the weekend, so I should have one available.  I have foil


----------



## shooterrick

Sounds good then Al.  I only need about 5-6 cups apple juiece and I will bring the stove for bob or whoever to use.


----------



## eman

I will have a full tank of propane for my fryer . so as long as i have one more i am good . Looking at what has to be cooked . if i have my burner and fryer pot and Al has a burner and fryer i don't think i'll need the stove rick.


----------



## boykjo

packed and ready to go..... heading out at 5:30 am... flight leaves 7:15 and should be in NO around 10:15.... should be at your place by 2 ish......see ya then.....

Joe


----------



## alblancher

Have a safe trip,  give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## alblancher

Look for the small LSU flag hanging by the mailbox,  The gate will be unlocked,  follow the driveway around behind the trees.  I'll pm you my phone number, sorry I don't remember if I sent it to you or not.


----------



## desertlites

Im about 70 miles away and if they don't throw a short 1 on me I should be there around noon.glad you put a marker out Al.


----------



## alblancher

Bob, you may want to stop before the tree line and take a look at the driveway.  As we discussed before you shouldn't have a problem but I would feel better if you took a look before heading through the trees.  When the driveway comes back out of the tree line there is one low branch that may be a concern, hang to the right and you should be ok


----------



## bamafan

Bob, Al do I need to throw a propane tank in the truck? Thinking about them fried po-boys allready. If I can't drink. I'm gonna eat!


----------



## alblancher

We'll have lots of gas!  No need for additional propane.

I'm looking forward to the first oyster poboy of the season to,


----------



## eman

Did our early birds make it ok???


----------



## shooterrick

Packed up most tonight and will finish tomorrow night.  Loading up and leaving about 9 am so should be there for lunch friday.  Al I assume you still have split or small round pecan for the lang so unless you tell me I won't haul wood.  Tomorrow last work day of the week for me.  Yahoooooooo.


----------



## alblancher

Desertlites and Boykjo both made it in alright and we are calling it a night. Got the bacon going in the smokehouse  and the sausage curing in the fridge.  Had a couple of cold ones and some boiled shrimp for dinner.  Really nice getting to touch base with these guys again, had a great evening sitting under the shed and talking about smoking meat.

I guess I'll sleep on the couch tonight, so I can check the fire in the smokehouse a bit later.

Rick, I should have enough wood but if you can bring a half a basket of splits to get you started that would be a help.  I'll know better after firing up the Lang Thursday for the Gator, the sausage, chicken wings and Chickens and getting into the bacon smoke a bit more.  I just don't know how much wood this 36 is going to burn but I do know it is a bit of a fuel hog.  If you don't have room we can probably get by with what I have.,

I'll touch base with everyone in the morning,


----------



## chef jimmyj

Have Fun Y'all...Maybe next year, sounds like a BLAST!...JJ


----------



## raymo76

Hey gents ya'll have a great time!!


----------



## bobdog46

I plan on being there tomorrow morning with a few different varieties of gator sausage. Unfortunatly i will only be able to stay a few ours and meet the people that are there during the day on friday. I was asked to work this weekend and cannot pass up 700.00 a day for three days. I am glad I will be able to show up tomorrow and meet some of you and give some gator sausage for folks to try.   Plan on leaving Ponchatoula about 7 in the AM. Will call Al if I I get lost along the way !!


----------



## pineywoods

Bob sorry you won't be there this weekend would have liked to meet you. We are loaded up and will be pulling out about 6 in the morning. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of friends and making some new ones


----------



## shooterrick

Packed and loaded.  Plan on leaving at 9 am .  Baby Lang is in tow with a basket full of Pecan.  Sandy is getting ready to make Cinnimon Roll dough and I have the briskets and butts in the fridge till morning.   I have a small surprise for the other hosts and dont get too excited it isnt that big a deal but useful for all smokers and sausage makers.  I believe Ruby will be down friday night or early Sat. morning and we have her gear in the truck.  My employer and his wife plan on attending Sat. afternoon and they are good folk. 

See ya all tomorrow.

Shooter


----------



## alblancher

Putting together a lunch menu for Friday.  Looks like Chicken wings 4 different ways, smoked ham sandwiches and Joe's Jalapeno Cheddar sausage.  Dinner is fried oyster poboys, onion rings, hushpuppies, alligator rabbit sauce picante and smoke chicken. 

Wish you could all be here, nice weather and friends sitting around talking about smoking food.


----------



## pineywoods

Al we have tomatoes, corn on the cob, okra, cucumbers, jalapenos, sweet banana peppers, scotch bonnet peppers, bell peppers, habanero jelly, jalapeno jelly, cane syrup and a few other things packed and ready to go


----------



## raymo76

Damn I'm just imagining all the fun you guys are going to have!


----------



## alblancher

Bamafan, Pineywoods and Shooterrick all made it in this afternoon.  Spent the day smoking chicken wings and chickens.  Eman made a great meal of oyster poboys, fried onion rings and hushpuppies.  We're all sitting around watching the series and trying to recover from all the good food.   We'll post more in the morning


----------



## shoneyboy

I will be their in the morning with the family..... I'm excited to meet everyone !!!!


----------



## alblancher

The rest of the crew showed up, Shoneyboy with his family, So Miss Smoker, Ruby, Melissa and Greg.  Still windy but nice and warm in the low 80s.  So far we have had rabbit wrapped in bacon, smoked oysters, buffalo Kabobs, Bob Dog's gator sausage, Boykjo's jalapeno cheddar sausage, bacon, Sandy's sweet rolls, garbage grits, ShooterRicks breakfast sausage, Boykjo's cured breakfast sausage, and Kielbasa.  

We made ABTs with jalapeno and banana peppers.  We made ABTs with breakfast sausage, bacon and cream cheese.  Ran out of cream cheese so we ground up some left over fried oysters and onion rings so we ran them in the food processor and made ABTs with a bit of cheddar cheese.  A real surprise at just how good they where.

The rabbit was a big hit but everything coming out of the kitchen or coming off the smoker has been absolutely Delicious. 

Right now Rick's butts and brisket are resting in the ice chest.   Pineywoods in addition to bringing ice chests full of fresh vegetable brought a case of fresh corn.  The corn is currently soaking in sugar water wating to go on the hot grill. 

Desertlites is smoking nuts, I'll ask him to post his procedure but the smell coming out of the ECB is crazy good.   Eman is boiling corn in crab boil and has put baked beans on the smoker.

Looks like desert is Ruby's crumb cake, my wife's coconut cake and Eman's corn flake treats with chipolte chocolate.

Everyone is taking lots of pics so I'm sure there will be lots to share once we get to a faster Internet connection


----------



## bobdog46

Hey Al,

                That slab of bacon you cut off for me before I left yesterday was wonderful !!! I cooked up some for the kids and they loved it !!! I will have to try and cold smoke which I havent done yet. Pork bellies will be by first try.  I enjoyed spending a few hours w/ you guys yesterday.  Let me know how everbody liked the gator sausage i left with you. Wish i could have stayed longer !!!


----------



## DanMcG

Sounds like a great time and awesome food. I'll be looking forward to the pic's


----------



## shooterrick

Ok we have a ton of pics.  I will be posting them over the next several days but here are just a few to get ya started.  Sandy and I had a great time and it was wonderful to put some faces with the names and meet new and old friends. 

To start of with:  This is desertlites(highway hippie) giving thanks to the BBQ gods and Karen was moved by the invocation.








   We forgot to tell Boudreaux that the costume event was cancelled.







What a real man dreams of:







Neither wind rain snow or storm is gonna keep Tim(Bamafan from watching the game:







Ok Al I understand but what are the rest of the guests eating?


----------



## shooterrick

Just some more pics.


----------



## shooterrick




----------



## bamafan

Well I made it home fine. AL, Liz thanks for the hospitality! Was a great event and I'm looking forward to next year. Was great to see old friends and make a couple of new ones. Hopefully it will continue to grow. Bob, Sherri, RIck,Sandy, great food as usual. Joe the nice work on the sausage!


----------



## raymo76

Cool pictures, looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## eman

Howdy all,

 Thanks to all that came down and enjoyed the SELA gathering. Thanks to Al and Liz for being such gracious host and allowing us the run of their farm.

All the food was good and the company was great. Was glad to see some old friends and also to make some new ones.


----------



## pineywoods

It was sure a great time again. Thanks to everybody for such a great weekend and great food


----------



## so ms smoker

Had a great time and great food at the SELA Gathering Saturday! I really enjoyed meeting everyone and putting faces to names. Not too mention personalities to names!  I only wish I could have been there for the entire time. I missed much of the great food. Next year will be a different story!

Mike


----------



## shoneyboy

I wanted to say something to all of the members of the SMF today. My family and I attended the SELA Gathering for the first time Saturday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I have never been so warmly welcome to any event that I have ever attended in my life
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!  I wanted to send a special “Thank You” to Al and his wife for welcoming us into your home and allowing everyone to use your farm. I learned so much this weekend over and beyond just about smoking meat that I will never forget 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Just to get away from the city and take the time to look up at the stars was amazing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Al, was gracious enough to allow us to use his telescope, I have never seen the moon like that before, it looked so close that it felt like I could touch it!!! And to see the rings on Saturn was so cool!!  My family and I had so much fun; words can explain the gratitude that we have to all of the SELA members that hosted/attended the meeting this year. There was so much food and everything was delicious
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!  There was a lot of information that I took away from the meeting and will hopefully being putting to use very soon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!  Again, "Thank You" to everyone for all of the hard work that it took to put this meeting on,  I hope to be able to see everyone again next year!!!


----------



## alblancher

Thanks for the wonderful comments Shoneyboy,  you  made my wife smile.

I enjoy spending time with inquisitive children that want to learn. Maybe next time you'll be able to spend the night and we can bag a couple DSOs.  You had to leave early and didn't get to see the really neat stuff.  Jupiter was nice but still low on the horizon so the views where not a clear as I would have liked them to be.

SMF is a community of people that enjoy smoking food and sharing their experience with each other.  I can almost guarantee that any event associated with this forum will provide the same type of welcome.

Thanks again for the kind words and be sure to plan on camping out next time.

Oh, btw  Shoneyboy is taking these food prep classes and we learned as much from him as we where able to teach him.  

Al


----------



## bobdog46

Al,

         Again, that bacon was great - the kids want more !!!!  Please send your recipe and process for me to try and make some.

Thanks ,

               B.D.


----------



## alblancher

BobDog,  start with the calculator   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure      I sugar cured the last batch an additional 10 days because I had the time,  use as much sugar and spices as you like, they do not affect the safety of the bacon.    I have some picks of your sausage making I want to post but I am waiting until the throwdown is closed


----------

